# Secret Santa Paws '17



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄*
*STATUS: CLOSED FOR THIS YEAR, SORRY*
*❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄*










So I've been bullied out of hiding to come get yous lots sleigh bells jinglelingleling!

_"BUT IT'S AUGUST, BLUEJAY! IT'S TOO SOON FOR CHRISTMAS SHENANIGANS!"_
No it's not. Get off my thread. We don't need that kind of negativity here.​I'm going to be very strict this year (because I can...) and to make it as enjoyable and fair as possible for all involved; be it returning reindeers or noel newbies.
There are a number of rules that must be adhered to. I'm not going to chase people up if they fail to read them properly; it's a pain in the bum and since everything is done via forum, reading comprehension is a big part of this!
Participants list shall be posted at the end of this...post and I'll update it as I get details.
If you've joined in the last couple of years, could you please let me know when sending details over who you've bought for before, so I can try and mix it up as much as possible.​*

❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄*​​***RULES & INFO***​

Participants *MUST* have a minimum of 100 posts on the forum to join in AND be relatively active. It's not really fair if you show your face _only_ to play SSP. We like to get to know you!
Name/s of the playing dogs, how many parcels you would like between them and a postal address need to be pm'd to me, or I can't add you to the list. Comments on the thread won't count.
50p via PayPal is required per individual dog playing*. Send to *secretsantapaws@outlook.com*
Maximum capacity of 50 separate dogs to stop things getting too out of hand.**

There will be deadlines so we can keep things organised. *Please* stick to them.
All official Secret Santa Paws threads will be started by myself.
Minimum spend of £5 per parcel, not including postage. Go as nuts as you like above that.
Any issues, problems, delays or questions etc, please let me know right away.
All presents *MUST* be wrapped. It's no fun if there's no mess.
Photos on the opening thread are mandatory. If you didn't post yours last year, you are being excluded this year. Soz bro.
Gifts for owners are not mandatory, so don't feel pressured into that.
Clues in the parcel or card are encouraged to make guessing more fun. Be as creative as you like.
I shan't name and shame, but as there are people that must be excluded this year, please message me details _before_ sending any pennies.... just in case it's YOU who was naughty.
Don't forget to leave a paypal message so I know who is who, too!

Nobody likes a drama llama.
Have fun!!!
*Two dogs receiving one parcel would be 50p. Two dogs receiving a parcel each would be £1, etc.
** This number may be increased at my discretion and does not include my own dogs since I have a ridiculous amount of them. 
As per previous years, this money shall go into a pot, so that on the off chance that somebody doesn't send their parcel, a replacement gift can be bought and nobody misses out! 
If everyone is trustworthy and plays nice - which is the aim of the minimum post rule - the money will go to a charity.
If you drop out after sending money, you will not be refunded.


*❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄
*​
***DATES & DEADLINES***
​
*Now - 1st Sept: Participants Thread*
Get your details sent to me as per the rules.
If you haven't sent details (including money) by 1st Sept, you'll have to play next year instead, sorry!

*1st Sept - 5th Oct: Likes & Dislikes Thread*
Post info about your dog(s) so your SS has an idea of what to send. If no details are posted by 5th Oct without letting me know beforehand and you will be crossed off the list and not allowed to play further.
I'm throwing a human section in this year too because I'm a curious cat and it's nice to get to know everyone!

*5th Oct - 10th Oct*
I will send you a PM letting you know who to shop for. If you haven't heard anything by 10th Oct, please let me know!

*10th Oct - 10th Dec*
Shopping!!
I don't care how soon you send past the shopping start date, but all parcels _MUST_ be sent out 15th Dec at the *absolute* latest to ensure everyone gets their parcel in time for Christmas.
A thread will go up for you to say you have received your parcel. Do NOT post on any thread whether or not you have sent yours yet (you might ruin the surprise!)
....and try not to post things out before November, please. Things have to look at least _a little _Christmassy in the real world before we go all out!

_********* If everyone is speedy again, we can move onto the next stage ASAP so shopping can begin sooner!_


*❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄*

***NAUGHTY/NICE LIST**
*​**BlueJay: *Gwen & Frodo, Rory & Hiccup, Samwise, Ripley 
**StormyThai:* Thai
**Nettles:* Phoebe
**Rosie64:* Chip
**Dogloverlou: *Missy & Tyler, Cash
**Lexiedhb:* Dexter
**Evel-lin: *Pippin
**JenKyzer: *Kyzer, Billy
*Jessicapeige: *Archer, Maddie
**Westie Mum: *Lucy, Poppy, Oscar
**Apollo2012: *Apollo
**Tyton: *Beau, Kahn, Samuel
**Animallover26: *Bungo
**ShibaPup: *Lily
**Spidei: *Taza, Riley, Echo
**Biffo: *Nellie, Henrik
**MontyMaude: *Hector, Hilde
**Canine K9: *Bailey
**Sairy: *Holly
**Tillystar: *Tilly
**Amelia66: *Scully, Noodle
**VickynHolly:* Holly, Ted
**Firedog: *Luna, Starla, Sparkle, Pebbles
**PawsOnMe: *Jasper & Izzy
*Hanwombat: *Io & Fsmo, Bigby
**Mirandashell: *Tyson
**KatieandOliver: *Oliver
**MaggiesMom: *Maggie
**Shadowmare: *Axel
**Sarah H:* Nooka
**Sesmo: *Obie
**ZiggyB:* Ziggy
**S.Crane: *Loki
**AmyRedd:* Ted
**Rockdot: *Bob, Trevor
**RottieMummy:* Zeus
**Firefly13: *Loki & Freyja, Quinn


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Here are the last 3 years' openings, for anyone wanting a blast from the past, or newcomers wondering what it's all about
*2014*
*2015*
*2016*


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lucy, Poppy & Oscar (one each) 

And we are on the nice list, I hope lol. (Will message to check )


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoping desperately that we aren't on the naughty list :Bag


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip would like to participate again please I am sure we are on the good list


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Us again please! This will make it our third year in a row playing! :Woot

Missy, Ty, & Cash. All playing individually as usual 

Will PM you our previous recipients after I've gone back and re-checked


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

ooo I'd like to play again, hope I'm not on the naughty list


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd like to play; 3 boys: Beau, Kahn and Samuel 

(Samuel is permanently on MY naughty list at the moment*, but I think he played nice for the SS last year but will be checking with Auntie bluejay to check that he's allowed )

*last night he was destroying Ronin's Reindeer toy that somehow 'jumped' off the mantlepiece into Sam's bed, and when I swapped it for a brand new one he just pulled its feet off and tried to swallow them!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

We've asked the elf in charge if we can play this year ... it'll be Kyzers 4th time & Billy's 1st  if we've been good enough :Wideyed


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We want to play this year, yay!


----------



## jessicapeige (Apr 19, 2016)

We want to play for the first time, anything to get in the Christmassy spirit early


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Me me me *cough* i mean Apollo would love to play again this year

I checked last year's we posted our pictures and guessed our SS so should be in the nice list. Have messaged you :Woot


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

We'd like to play please, 2 dogs entered individually.

Haven't played before so definitely not on the naughty list.

ETA messaged out entry to you.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

The naughty ones will probably know if they'd been naughty loool. You guys ALL get egg nogs of joy!
Any qualms with the updated rules at all?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Axel


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Any qualms with the updated rules at all?


As long as we aren't expected to post photos of ourselves in the 'me' section


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Pheebs made the nice list! Yayyyy :Woot


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I think Mr Pottomas only got told off a tiny bit, for his impatience.......  PM sent

Ding dong merrily on high!!!!


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

We'd really like to play again, hopefully we're on the nice list 
Taza, Riley and Echo individually pleaseee (they've been pretty good recently haha) 
Sent a PM


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Yey! Bungo made the nice list! :Woot

PM and money sent


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone else thinking of present ideas already?  

I would love to join with Izzy and Jasper sharing a parcel. PM sent and will send money later today.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry BlueJay, pm now sent to you, and apology sent to the other Blue Jay for my rambling Christmas message!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector and Hilde would like to participate again please, Hector still loves the (very loud and off key) squeaky egg he received last year  I shall send a PM shortly


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> Hector and Hilde would like to participate again please, Hector still loves the (very loud and off key) squeaky egg he received last year  I shall send a PM shortly


Hehe sorry that was from me wasn't it. Glad he's still enjoying it


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

evel-lin said:


> Hehe sorry that was from me wasn't it. Glad he's still enjoying it


I think it might have been, I keep burying it at the bottom of the toy box just for him to dig it out and run around the house squeaking it, he usually chooses a moment where I am either on the phone or a crucial quiet moment during a tv programme  but it's the first toy he has ever learnt to catch


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> Anyone else thinking of present ideas already?
> .


yes for small, medium, large and giant dogs alike!!!!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilly would love to play again this year


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Scully and Noodle would also love to play again this year


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly and Ted would love to join in again this year. They would like one parcel each.
They have been good, promise!.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io, Bigby and Fsmo please  

Could I have Io and Fsmo as one parcel between them and Bigby to have his own. So two parcels altogether  

I am quite busy over the next week but will get money and previous SS over to you asap


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

We would like to play with four please.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Sorry BlueJay, pm now sent to you, and apology sent to the other Blue Jay for my rambling Christmas message!


Yes, do make sure you message the right person hahaha
I believe CAT Blue Jay is to be running a cat secret santa too... just to make things even betterer bwuhahaha 

It is like the twilight zone over here right now though


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Checked if we are naughty or nice ✔

Address sent ✔

Previous SS sent ✔

Payment sent ✔

@BlueJay cant see any mention of secret santa of cat chat .... we beat them to it 

And ...... only 8 places left :Jawdrop (excluding yours and joint ones) that filled up QUICK !!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so . so glad I got my computer fixed and back when I did or I would have missed this, it has filled up so quickly.
I would oohps I mean Chip would have been very upset if we had missed it, he has loved the past 2 years. We are ALL checked and on the list


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Can we play again this year?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Please can Oliver play this year?

Also... I'm very confused.... are you BOTH Blue Jays @BlueJay?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> Also... I'm very confused.... are you BOTH Blue Jays @BlueJay?


Ohhhhhhhh so she was moonlighting in cat chat whilst pretending to be busy :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> Please can Oliver play this year?
> 
> Also... I'm very confused.... are you BOTH Blue Jays @BlueJay?


I'm no space BlueJay - easy to remember as NO SPACE FOR MORE WOOFERS :Angelic
I'm all kinds of spooked to see how much we match though. It's alternate reality bluejays!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Ohhhhhhhh so she was moonlighting in cat chat whilst pretending to be busy :Hilarious :Hilarious


Busted! :Hilarious


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I am ridiculously excited about Christmas now, and it's only August. And I'm thinking about clues for my recipient.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@MaggiesMom I know you said you wanted to play this year on the other thread so tagging you here just incase you missed this one


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Tyson has just looked at me with big brown eyes to say Pleez can I haz present?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2017)

It's august.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> _"BUT IT'S AUGUST, BLUEJAY! IT'S TOO SOON FOR CHRISTMAS SHENANIGANS!"_
> No it's not. Get off my thread. We don't need that kind of negativity here.





danielled said:


> It's august.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

danielled said:


> It's august.


And you clearly didn't even read the original post........


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

danielled said:


> It's august.












Try organising 50 odd dogs, shopping and sending everything off in just one month


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

August means only 4 more pay days until Christmas.... 3 until the deadline for posting SS.... I have 2 dogs to buy for... 1 per pay day.... 1 for planning in postage cost..... perfect planning when I have other things to plan into my monthly spending too like human pressies too! The joys of being a budgeting grown up :Bookworm:Shifty 

Too early for jingle bells..... ? :Cigar


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

danielled said:


> It's august.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Edited to be PF friendly :Woot


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you @Westie Mum i had indeed missed it lol :Banghead


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2017)

Lexiedhb said:


> And you clearly didn't even read the original post........


Lol I did just couldn't resist pointing out it's august.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm wondering whether Missy & Ty should have a joint parcel this year for the first time. Mainly just because as they're getting older they're getting harder to buy for and a joint parcel might make it easier on their SS. Hmm.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm wondering whether Missy & Ty should have a joint parcel this year for the first time. Mainly just because as they're getting older they're getting harder to buy for and a joint parcel might make it easier on their SS. Hmm.


I've just condensed mine too


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

danielled said:


> Lol I did just couldn't resist pointing out it's august.


But we all already know it's August


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

We're not on the list :Arghh


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

KatieandOliver said:


> We're not on the list :Arghh


Knew I was forgetting something!!
That and I left Sam outside. D'OH


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

There's a list?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Sorry in advance to whoever I get - I'll be sending Lily 



Mirandashell said:


> There's a list?


Of people taking part - in the first post


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh! Dozy me! Thanks Shiba.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

danielled said:


> Lol I did just couldn't resist pointing out it's august.


Do we all sound like we are stupid and we don't know it's August ? 

Yes we know it's August.

Yes we are doing Secret Santa.

Yes we are excited.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm wondering whether Missy & Ty should have a joint parcel this year for the first time. Mainly just because as they're getting older they're getting harder to buy for and a joint parcel might make it easier on their SS. Hmm.





BlueJay said:


> I've just condensed mine too


how does the SS go about choosing gifts for two different dogs in the same parcel? Esp if they like different things? For £5 ? (Without this turning into a bitch fest - am just curious)


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> how does the SS go about choosing gifts for two different dogs in the same parcel? Esp if they like different things? For £5 ? (Without this turning into a bitch fest - am just curious)


However they see fit 
Of course a fiver is just the minimum, but no doubt double dog owners are aware they they won't get as much as they would if both dogs were entered singularly. 
Say if theres 5 things in the box; maybe two are for Dogbert, two are for Woofenstein and one is to share. Or maybe on individual thing each and three bits to share.
Who knows! Thats the fun part


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> However they see fit
> Of course a fiver is just the minimum, but no doubt double dog owners are aware they they won't get as much as they would if both dogs were entered singularly.
> Say if theres 5 things in the box; maybe two are for Dogbert, two are for Woofenstein and one is to share. Or maybe on individual thing each and three bits to share.
> Who knows! Thats the fun part


Ahhhhh I see, yeah makes sense. Just going through previous SS openings to get some ideas, ya know just incase 

Reminds me how exciting it is on opening day


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

ShibaPup said:


> Sorry in advance to whoever I get - I'll be sending Lily
> 
> Of people taking part - in the first post


FOR THE LOVE OF EVERYTHING GOOD PLEASE LET ME (sorry Dexter) GET Lily!!!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF EVERYTHING GOOD PLEASE LET ME (sorry Dexter) GET Lily!!!!!!


Pffft @Tyton says she's sending one of her bears every year but I'm still waiting :Wideyed

Such teases :Bawling


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Knew I was forgetting something!!
> That and I left Sam outside. D'OH


Thank you


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I've just condensed mine too


Can you edit Missy & Ty for a joint parcel please  Think that will be easier this time around.

Don't worry about refunding me the 50p over now though, it's for charity after all


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The biggest dilemma I'll have then is who gets to open the parcel :Hilarious Missy goes crazy for any packages as she believes they are all for her and takes great joy in opening them each year. So Ty will more than likely get his nose pushed out of joint!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> The biggest dilemma I'll have then is who gets to open the parcel :Hilarious Missy goes crazy for any packages as she believes they are all for her and takes great joy in opening them each year. So Ty will more than likely get his nose pushed out of joint!


Last year was the first time Poppy opened her own so think she'll be a nightmare trying to open everyone's this year! She tried taking my nephews birthday presents into her bed to open the other week


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Pffft @Tyton says she's sending one of her bears every year but I'm still waiting :Wideyed
> 
> Such teases :Bawling


I do TRY.... but they keep unpacking themselves everytime I stuff them in a box!

Proof that I did try to pack them for sending - the best attempt was wee Sam as Ronin helped - I think he wanted to return him to the breeder round about day 3 that he was home 









Ronin trying to pack himself for Christmas









Ronin, squeezing himself into the box my Rally signs came in









Ronin making sure Sam was packed all safe and wrapped to return to the breeder a few days after we brought him home!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Sorry in advance to whoever I get - I'll be sending Lily
> 
> Of people taking part - in the first post


I'll take her! Apollo sorely misses his best friend Bella who was also a staffy mix (break up of a relationship meant she stayed with friends ex so Apollo doesn't get to see her anymore) he'd love a new friend


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Rory is up for grabs too!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I do TRY.... but they keep unpacking themselves everytime I stuff them in a box!
> 
> Proof that I did try to pack them for sending - the best attempt was wee Sam as Ronin helped - I think he wanted to return him to the breeder round about day 3 that he was home
> 
> ...


I don't know which one I adore the most !!

But boys ..... you just need to roll in sellotape and then roll yourselves in paper 










Might need jumbo size rolls though


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Rory is up for grabs too!
> 
> View attachment 319914


Oh look at that sweet face !!!

I'll upgrade you to a first class stamp so you get here quicker :Kiss


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Right that's @Westie Mum 's three all sorted for their SS - Lucy, Poppy and Oscar are each getting one (several) doggy playmates for their Christmas


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh noooooooooooo @StormyThai has been made a mod. We might have to behave ourselves in here now 

Huge congrats 

* sits on hands and behaves *


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*YOU CAN'T MODERATE CHRISTMAS*


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Right that's @Westie Mum 's three all sorted for their SS - Lucy, Poppy and Oscar are each getting one (several) doggy playmates for their Christmas


Yay  I have 3 toddlers here for Christmas. They'll think I'm the best Nanny in the world buying them a horse each


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-dons new hat and wags finger-
I hope you are all on your best behaviour, or I may have to send Thai in to play fun police :Mooning

Oh and @ShibaPup Just send Lily my way


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Just sent a PM and transferred pennies :Joyful


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Yay  I have 3 toddlers here for Christmas. They'll think I'm the best Nanny in the world buying them a horse each


Sorry to disappoint it's only one horse (Beau is often called a furry pony by children) as Samuel is a bear - according to the wee boy that chased us through the woods a few weeks ago and a wee girl down the beach last weekend informed me that Kahn is a 'lovely sheep'


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Sorry to disappoint it's only one horse (Beau is often called a furry pony by children) as Samuel is a bear - according to the wee boy that chased us through the woods a few weeks ago and a wee girl down the beach last weekend informed me that Kahn is a 'lovely sheep'


Awwww the beauty of children's minds


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> *❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄
> STATUS: LAST FEW SPACES LEFT
> ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄ ❄*


Ooooooh soon be ready for the likes/dislikes


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Was just talking to the ginger critter as you do, about how he might get a lily for Christmas, I got this face when I told him he had to wait over 4 months...... And YES that is last year's tinsel still on the plant in the background.......


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad I'm not on the naughty list  Bailey is currently analyzing what he could buy with his pocket money


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> Glad I'm not on the naughty list  Bailey is currently analyzing what he could buy with his pocket money


For a minute there I thought that said "I'm glad I AM on the naughty list" was sat here thinking ehhhhhh ?!?!?

* clearly needs glasses *


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Wheeeeee excited!! Just sent my money because I got distracted after pming Bluejay my details and forgot


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ill send monies sunday or monday ifs thats ok? Uber busy with work. You know ill send it


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

Just sent my money! Got a tad distracted on pet websitrs!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Woop! CHRISTMAS!!!

Nooka is very excited about secret Santa Paws :Joyful


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

How did we get to 50 already, gee whiz!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> How did we get to 50 already, gee whiz!


We're all very VERY keen


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> How did we get to 50 already, gee whiz!


Good effort folks!!!


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Woo-hoo, we're in! 

I know it's months away, but I'm excited already.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle allllll the way


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh no, had hoped to sign Bob and Trevor up this year.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

rockdot said:


> Oh no, had hoped to sign Bob and Trevor up this year.


Not closed yet 
Might leave it open over the weekend for any stragglers


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Not closed yet
> Might leave it open over the weekend for any stragglers


Yippee!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just been reading though last year's likes and dislikes thread for ideas. I'm too excited (also completely dying with tonsillitis, a head cold and food poisoning :Hungover so nothing better to do but stalk all past secret santa threads and get more excited ). 

Curious about what the human section is gonna be about too


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip and I were in P @ H today and he kept trying to pick up toys for his SS he is so excited to get started shopping. I told him we don't know who his SS is yet but he thinks because he likes squeeky toys everyone does so he ended up getting one, then decided when we got home he would have to test it out first in case it wasn't good enough


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Chip and I were in P @ H today and he kept trying to pick up toys for his SS he is so excited to get started shopping. I told him we don't know who his SS is yet but he thinks because he likes squeeky toys everyone does so he ended up getting one, then decided when we got home he would have to test it out first in case it wasn't good enough
> 
> View attachment 319947


Toy theft, well actually general theft is one of the reasons Dex doesn't go to [email protected] He once made a hole in a bag of kibble........


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Toy theft, well actually general theft is one of the reasons Dex doesn't go to [email protected] He once made a hole in a bag of kibble........


It was defo toy theft, paid for in [email protected] but he stole it out of my bag when we got home while I was making Tea lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ya know, I've never taken any of mine in PAH ! 

I can only imagine the carnage :Jawdrop 

Lucy would be testing all the beds out, Poppy would dive in and wreck all the display of toys in eagerness to play and after cocking his leg up everything, Oscar would be in those big yucky food bins stuffing his face


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Ya know, I've never taken any of mine in PAH !
> 
> I can only imagine the carnage :Jawdrop
> 
> Lucy would be testing all the beds out, Poppy would dive in and wreck all the display of toys in eagerness to play and after cocking his leg up everything, Oscar would be in those big yucky food bins stuffing his face


Every time I go to [email protected] Obie goes with me (as long as I'm not nipping in on my way back from work). He both loves and loathes it. Its where he goes for grooming so if I turn left inside the door he tries to run away, turn right and there's the chance of children to squeal over him. I try to avoid weekends and school hols because of this. I can't concentrate on getting what I want. He'll do anything for a fuss from kids.  I'm happy as long as they ask first and the parents are happy with it.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

sesmo said:


> Every time I go to [email protected] Obie goes with me (as long as I'm not nipping in on my way back from work). He both loves and loathes it. Its where he goes for grooming so if I turn left inside the door he tries to run away, turn right and there's the chance of children to squeal over him. I try to avoid weekends and school hols because of this. I can't concentrate on getting what I want. He'll do anything for a fuss from kids.  I'm happy as long as they ask first and the parents are happy with it.


The Westie's love kids, Lucy hates them ..... but juggling 3 dogs, all those people, goodies and food would be a nightmare for me ! Before I got Lucy 13 years ago, I only had one dog. It's easy to forget how much easier life is with one 

So most of our secret santa shopping is done online ! already started browsing and no idea what size I'm shopping for yet :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I do most SS shopping online, but do take mine into [email protected] quite often, it's the easiest place to get to with big enough scales for my lot! Beau goes in most weeks to buy 'training treats' for classes and is a firm favourite with the staff. I remember taking Ronin in once and the sales assistant looked rather dubiously at him and said, 'he's not as good as the black one, is he?' lol There's also one guy works there that is terrified of dogs. he visibly blanched when I bought a giant flexi once - and said that even that wasn't quite strong enough for my biggest (Tyton at the time). But he's fallen for Beau. When we go in he kind of sidles up to Beau, pats him on the head and says 'we're ok, aren't we big man' feeds him a biscuit and sidles off again... I've also watched him take detours and avoidance tactics for loads of other dogs, even quite little ones, but Beau seems to have won him over. 

There's also one of the girls who gets most upset if I take Sam in on one of her days off as he misses her hugs


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> There's also one guy works there that is terrified of dogs


(Sorry completely off topic)

You'd think not being terrified would be one of the prerequisites to working there lol

I can imagine your dogs cause quite a stir wherever you go. We have one lovely old Newfie local and he is often walking around the town. It's funny to watch people reactions. They either pin themselves up against walls as he walks past or run over to hug him. I've always thought it must take them forever to get anywhere with people keep stopping them !

And yes I go in for a big bear hug at least twice a week ..... he happens to walk past me on my way home from work ..... if I time it just right :Shamefullyembarrased

And then there was the Newfie at dog training who was actually called Bear. Even as a puppy he was a sight to behold ❤


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I used to take Thai to our local pets at home...the staff there couldn't give two hoots about Thai, they would practically fall over themselves to fuss the cute fluffy dogs but Thai was just over looked or glared at 
Our local pet shop loves Thai tho so we don't care 

I'm also another that SS shops online mostly, I get too flustered in a shop (hate shopping) so end up forgetting stuff. Online I can take as long as I like looking at things and not feel like I'm in the way lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I take Cash to the local pet shops and he always gets lots of attention. To be honest, anywhere I take him he gets lots of attention.

But all our SS shopping is done mostly online anyway as there is more choice


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I take Cash to the local pet shops and he always gets lots of attention. To be honest, anywhere I take him he gets lots of attention.
> 
> But all our SS shopping is done mostly online anyway as there is more choice


And usually cheaper!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> And usually cheaper!


That too!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

LAST CALL FOR PEOPLE WANTING TO JOIN IN
Because I'm impatient and want to put up the Likes & Dislikes thread


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> LAST CALL FOR PEOPLE WANTING TO JOIN IN
> Because I'm impatient and want to put up the Likes & Dislikes thread


We need a "I love bluejay" button


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Can I be a last minute larry and join in with Ted? I love buying doggie things but keep getting told off.... can't get get told off for someone else buying things can I?  and it would be nice to look at things meant for big dogs or chewy dogs or sporty dogs for a change.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-17-likes-dislikes.454039/
*cough cough COUGH COUGH COUGH*


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

On it !!










(Edited to add, random internet picture, my Westie's aren't that chunky!)


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Will wait for someone else to do their likes - so I know what I'm doing! Haha


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Ooooo already?  Yaaaay!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Spidei said:


> Ooooo already?  Yaaaay!!


It filled up a whole lot quicker than I was expecting :Hilarious


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

That was super quick!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think we're all in the naughty list in our house today: I realised in all the excitement I hadn't sent my paypal money in! (all done now, though phew)
and Samuel is definitlely on the naughty list - apparently he spent all morning while I was at work 'sunbathing' ON the garden picnic table!! then when I took Beau out for his evening walk, I can't have shut the WC door properly and Samuel knocked down the whole pack of unopened loo rolls, took 2 out to shred all over the garden then stole a rosette off the wall display and chewed that up too! (maybe he isn't old enough to be trusted out of his crate while unsupervised after all  )


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Sent the PayPal payment across for Zeus. He's excited to be playing for the first time, he does love Christmas!


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm soo excited to be joining in this year!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just done paypal.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SENDING ONE POUND NOW


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

I'd love to participate but it's obviously closed now. Can I be considered if anyone changes their minds/can't do it etc?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

10 people left to do likes and dislikes :Bag

I may be slightly excited to know who we're buying for this year


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I still need to do for my 2. Cant believe how fast it filled up.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

L & DL's done  

I can't edit it properly on my phone, apologies for the bold writing  will edit it on Thursday whilst I'm off work, aswell as reading everyone else's! But I wanted to get it on then we're not holding up the proceedings :Woot I can't wait to see who we're buying for :Nailbiting


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Apollo2012 said:


> 10 people left to do likes and dislikes :Bag
> 
> I may be slightly excited to know who we're buying for this year


I'm not remotely excited. I haven't spent hours looking at toys and treats already. Honestly I haven't


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> 10 people left to do likes and dislikes :Bag
> 
> I may be slightly excited to know who we're buying for this year


I've taken the hint and done mine


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I've taken the hint and done mine


Just wanted to send you a hug x x


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Do we have to wait until October to still find out who we are buying for?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I wanna know who my secret santa recipient is nowwwwwww :Bawling


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Do we have to wait until October to still find out who we are buying for?


Given that, according to the original timetable, we're not meant to start the Likes/Dislikes threat til Sept and we're nearly finished it.... I'm hoping not


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Do we have to wait until October to still find out who we are buying for?


No once likes and dislikes are done we get to find out who we're buying for . That's what we did last year


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Exciting stuff - someone go poke the last few! Haha!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

The deadlines are there to give people reasonable time to do things. If all is sorted before the end date, no sense in waiting!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> The deadlines are there to give people reasonable time to do things. If all is sorted before the end date, no sense in waiting!


Give people reasonable time .... so another hour or so   :Hilarious



ShibaPup said:


> Exciting stuff - someone go poke the last few! Haha!


Ha-ha i like your thinking


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@evel-lin 
@jessicapeige 
@Biffo 
@Amelia66 
@VickynHolly 
@Firedog 
@Hanwombat 
@S.crane

Likes and dislikes please!!!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am not in the least bit excited to know who Chip is buying for but Chip says can he know Now Pleeeeaaaase , he wants to start spending my money


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I want to know too. Got so much stuff saved in my basket and need to check my allocated dog will like it before buying.


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> @evel-lin
> @jessicapeige
> @Biffo
> @Amelia66
> ...


lol thanks for the tag, hadn't realised things were progressing so quickly!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Any more of this pushiness and some of you lot will be getting coal in your stocking from Santa!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Will do ours now too. I really want to know who I'm getting for, have some ideas already.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Will do ours now too. I really want to know who I'm getting for, have some ideas already.


I just want to see pictures of your two  big hairy fluffs; they sound right up my street lol


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

As requested @Tyton, old photo though, 4 months ago.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> @evel-lin
> @jessicapeige
> @Amelia66
> @VickynHolly
> ...


Done!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I feel those sneaky cat chatters have just copy & pasted my opening thread and catted it up a bit :Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> I feel those sneaky cat chatters have just copy & pasted my opening thread and catted it up a bit :Hilarious


I noticed !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok I know we haven't even got our dogs yet ...... but I've got one box sorted ready to post already


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> Ok I know we haven't even got our dogs yet ...... but I've got one box sorted ready to post already
> 
> View attachment 320550


Please be Lily's Santa!!

I tried that with Lily - she ripped the box to shreds!! Well she'll open her own presents - loves ripping up paper and cardboard, haha!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ShibaPup said:


> Please be Lily's Santa!!
> 
> I tried that with Lily - she ripped the box to shreds!! Well she'll open her own presents - loves ripping up paper and cardboard, haha!


My stupid three are quite happy to sit in there although Lucy was a bit like "seriously mum wtf" once I got the camera out, but was happy sniffing the box beforehand (zooplus delivery so must be inspected!)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Ok I know we haven't even got our dogs yet ...... but I've got one box sorted ready to post already
> 
> View attachment 320550


I'd be very happy to receive your three as our parcel! :Happy


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> I feel those sneaky cat chatters have just copy & pasted my opening thread and catted it up a bit :Hilarious


I'm on the cat one as well. There was an actual discussion about wether we just copy what you lot do and that was deemed the best option.

It it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

4 left to do likes and dislikes 

Yes I read the cat chat one too

Imitation is the finest form of flattery


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

ill try and do my likes and dislikes at the weekend.. sorry  im working 3 jobs all week


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

In such a christmassy mood I even baked some of my gingerbread toffee muffins








Anyone want one? It's like a Christmas party in your mouth!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> In such a christmassy mood I even baked some of my gingerbread toffee muffins
> View attachment 320645
> 
> Anyone want one? It's like a Christmas party in your mouth!!


Sod the dogs .. I'll have these instead


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> In such a christmassy mood I even baked some of my gingerbread toffee muffins
> View attachment 320645
> 
> Anyone want one? It's like a Christmas party in your mouth!!


:Wideyed love gingerbread, love toffee, love muffins what could go wrong with that other than my diet out the window


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Apollo2012 said:


> :Wideyed love gingerbread, love toffee, love muffins what could go wrong with that other than my diet out the window


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

We is waiting to go shopping .....


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

How many more are we waiting on?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Think it's 4.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Yep, just four!

Samwise says everyone should get melons for christmas.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Is it down to two now?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> @evel-lin
> @jessicapeige
> @Biffo
> @Amelia66
> ...


Tis done.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Is it down to two now?


3 I believe .....

@jessicapeige 
@S.crane

And @Hanwombat who has posted above to say will do them at the weekend


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly is saving her pocket money. Can't wait to find out who we've got


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Do my likes/dislikes tomorrow


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly's got her bag for life ready to start her Christmas shopping!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

3 left :Watching

@jessicapeige @S.crane @rockdot


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)




----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

I slipped up and bought Ted a new toy today! I really need someone else to buy for instead!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> 3 left :Watching
> 
> @jessicapeige @S.crane @rockdot
> 
> View attachment 321204


What if they make us wait until the closing deadline?  :Nailbiting


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> What if they make us wait until the closing deadline?  :Nailbiting


:Jawdrop :Jawdrop :Jawdrop :Jawdrop :Jawdrop :Jawdrop :Jawdrop Nooooooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> 3 left :Watching
> 
> @jessicapeige @S.crane @rockdot
> 
> View attachment 321204


When did @rockdot sneak in I wrote them all down last week and they were not there then 

@jessicapeige hasn't been on since the 4th  and @S.crane was on last thursday but maybe doesn't get tag notifications


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> What if they make us wait until the closing deadline?  :Nailbiting


Definitely not in the SSP spirit to make us wait that long :Arghh


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Apollo2012 said:


> When did @rockdot sneak in I wrote them all down last week and they were not there then
> 
> @jessicapeige hasn't been on since the 4th  and @S.crane was on last thursday but maybe doesn't get tag notifications


No idea, I've been away seeing my twin grandbabies, flew back this afternoon and noticed they are still marked as waiting but I hadn't tagged them on Friday before I left so not sure if I was just blind on Friday (quite likely!) or there has been sneaky shenanigans going on for the 36 hours I was away lol

Did manage to find two pets shops in Isle of Man though :Shamefullyembarrased I may have brought back some goodies :Shamefullyembarrased ...... you watch me get all the big dogs now :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Been messaging with rockdot since they first posted here; just got confirmation now


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

So tired of waiting :Yawn...


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Sorry everyone for some reason I'm not getting notifications. I'll get Loki's likes and dislikes up by end of tomorrow.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

S.crane said:


> Sorry everyone for some reason I'm not getting notifications. I'll get Loki's likes and dislikes up by end of tomorrow.


Yay 

Just leaves two then .......


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Maybe someone should message the last 2 in case they havnt been getting the notifications also.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Bob and Trevor are both are medium sized male dogs.
Trevor isn't at all fussy, loves all treats and toys but does love a ball to play with.
Bob loves to play with any toys really. Bob does have food allergies and cannot have wheat, maize, lamb or beef but is fine with everything else.

Sorry folks, I'd sent this as a message by accident.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

And managed to post in the wrong place again, whoops! Had a rough couple of weeks, sorry for the lack of participation until now, been feeling sad but all this SS excitement is sure to help cheer me up. I promise not to go and hide in a dark corner again. xx

I've popped that short post up on likes and dislikes for now but will tart it up with pics later on tonight. Big thanks to Bluejay for nudging me in the right direction.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

rockdot said:


> And managed to post in the wrong place again, whoops! Had a rough couple of weeks, sorry for the lack of participation until now, been feeling sad but all this SS excitement is sure to help cheer me up. I promise not to go and hide in a dark corner again. xx
> 
> I've popped that short post up on likes and dislikes for now but will tart it up with pics later on tonight. Big thanks to Bluejay for nudging me in the right direction.


Nice to have you in the right place 

Welcome to the madness lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

So just one to go (once @S.crane posts) ....... @BlueJay as the rules say members need to be active on the forum to play, how long do we wait for someone to log into the forum again ? (Just wondering)

Next year think we need shorter time frames for each section *#nopatience*


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> So just one to go (once @S.crane posts) ....... @BlueJay as the rules say members need to be active on the forum to play, how long do we wait for someone to log into the forum again ? (Just wondering)
> 
> Next year think we need shorter time frames for each section *#nopatience*


You're so stern :Hilarious what if they've gone on holiday ?  Although how dare they book a holiday when we're trying to plan Christmas without discussing it with us first !!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

JenKyzer said:


> Although how dare they book a holiday when we're trying to plan Christmas without discussing it with us first !!


Exactly :Hilarious

Stern = mother to 4 kids, that managed to live to adulthood


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Really it's BlueJay's fault though as she includes deadline dates  It should read - 'As soon as you're signed up & the likes & dislikes thread is complete you will be messaged your SS so stick around the forum to find out ASAP'


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Just done Loki's basic L/D's. Might still add some bits later but the basic need to know is done.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

All done  the shopping can start (well once we know our SS)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> All done  the shopping can start (well once we know our SS)


:Joyful


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> All done  the shopping can start (well once we know our SS)


Still waiting on 1


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> Still waiting on 1


 
Who we waiting on?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

@jessicapeige 
the mob is forming; i see torches and pitchforks on the horizon :Hilarious


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> @jessicapeige
> the mob is forming; i see torches and pitchforks on the horizon :Hilarious


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Poor Jessica is going to come on to loads of angry messages from impatient people desperate to buy stuff.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry people but Chip asked me to put this on for him 









and to say come on you peeps I tired of waiting I wants to spend my hoomans money


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Apparently Jessicapeige has not been on since the 4th August. Maybe gone on holiday? If it's a 2-week holiday then she should be back Friday.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Apparently Jessicapeige has not been on since the 4th August. Maybe gone on holiday? If it's a 2-week holiday then she should be back Friday.


Maybe ..... just seems a bit odd that they never said they were going away or wouldn't be around, whilst signing up for SS.

And of course, anyone playing for the first year has no idea how excited/frantic we get lol


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Can she be emailed through her paypal email? Even though it's not even September yet  haha!

I'm eager to get spending and spoiling someone's special dog or dogs!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Apparently Jessicapeige has not been on since the 4th August. Maybe gone on holiday? If it's a 2-week holiday then she should be back Friday.


Nnnooooooooo Friday is so long away!

I'm (I mean, Bungo) is going to go sulk. :Shifty


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Come on folks the closing date is 5th October, fair enough if @jessicapeige read the opening post and thought great, plenty of time to get it done.


----------



## jessicapeige (Apr 19, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> @jessicapeige
> the mob is forming; i see torches and pitchforks on the horizon :Hilarious


IM SO SORRY EVERYONE!! 

I've been on holiday to Spain and literally just come home and turned my laptop on to lots of excitable notifications!!

I didn't think to say as I thought it was until the end of the month we had! 

Give me a few hours to nap and unpack and I promise it will be done by the end of the day! :Angelic


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

jessicapeige said:


> IM SO SORRY EVERYONE!!
> 
> I've been on holiday to Spain and literally just come home and turned my laptop on to lots of excitable notifications!!
> 
> ...


Ohhhh so now you swan in all sun tanned and stress free while we are all sitting here pale white and anxious 

You have no idea how relieved we are you are here :Hilarious and just so you know for next year - yes we get this impatient EVERY YEAR 

Woooohooooooooooooooooo welcome back 

so @BlueJay ...... are we getting our doggies tonight   :Kiss :Joyful  :Shy


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

jessicapeige said:


> IM SO SORRY EVERYONE!!
> 
> I've been on holiday to Spain and literally just come home and turned my laptop on to lots of excitable notifications!!
> 
> ...


To be fair the deadline isn't until October, so you were correct, but everyone is being super duper fast this year and we are all rather excited and impatient! 

Hope you had a lovely holiday

Yippee! Everyone is almost done lol


----------



## jessicapeige (Apr 19, 2016)

Right guys - DONE! Let the madness commence!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Yay 

@BlueJay ..... :Woot :Woot


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

*NOTE* fluttering eyelashes


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Y'ALL can wait on account of I've just got in from work and now have pizza and a film where Liam Neeson plays a tree
Suckers.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Liam Treeson


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

TREEAM TREESON


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

:Arghh

But ....but ....... I fluttered me eyelashes n everything :Bawling


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Just tarted up our likes and dislikes. Going to read through all the others now. 
Looking forward to seeing who we get to shop for.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Is it sad or super cool that I can match up dogs names to their owners usernames without checking :Shy :Shy
As last year, half of you will be getting a message from @ArmyMan instead of me. DO NOT PANIC. It's only my brother being wrangled in to fill in and send my beautifully formatted SS templates (LOL) so I can play secretly too :Couchpotato


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Woohoo I have my first Victim :Woot:Woot:Woot Let the shopping commence.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Yeah! We have our victim! :Joyful


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Will it come to our petforum messages or emails?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Will it come to our petforum messages or emails?


PF private messages box


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Biffo said:


> Will it come to our petforum messages or emails?


Messages


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Stupidly excited at army man landing in my inbox


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

First victim arrived ..... two more poor souls to go


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Still awaiting my victim.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Sooo excited !!  LOVE getting a stalk on......ompus:Watching...


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Hurrah! Got our SS! Thank you BlueJay


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

*refresh *refresh *refresh!!!! 

Too excited!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay got our SS now to start stalking :Bookworm:Wideyed


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay got ours too  Now to check out likes /dislikes thread


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I got mine! Oh boy....


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Yay I've got mine now too! 

Today is turning out to be a great day! Game of thrones episode released early, I've done a perfect eyeliner flick and now have my SS paws victim!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Got all 3 ..... fab dogs, super excited


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh the anticipation of waiting to find out!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

YAS......

GOTTED my santa paws, so xciteded......


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> Game of thrones episode released early


Shhhhhhhhhhhh  we are binge watching all the episodes when it's finished. It's the BEST way of watching stuff ..... just you have to avoid the general internet incase you see any spoilers lol


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Yay I've got mine now too!
> 
> Today is turning out to be a great day! Game of thrones episode released early, I've done a perfect eyeliner flick and now have my SS paws victim!! Whoop whoop!


WHAAAAAT??
Well thats it. Nobody else its getting theirs now. I've got business to attend to in westeros!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh  we are binge watching all the episodes when it's finished. It's the BEST way of watching stuff ..... just you have to avoid the general internet incase you see any spoilers lol


My OH is doing that too, I'm far too impatient to do that :Hilarious every day I keep asking if he wants to watch it as I want to talk theories!


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Got ours YAY.... now to start stalking.. and shopping.
I've just added the bit about me on our L/D's. I hate my picture taken but in the spirit of Christmas I've added one.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

All three victims received, I do have a question for @BlueJay though..... are you sure we were all *randomly* matched up? 

I love this bit of stalking the likes/dislikes thread, then the owner's threads, then lots of internet searching and research ......


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyton said:


> All three victims received, I do have a question for @BlueJay though..... are you sure we were all *randomly* matched up?
> 
> I love this bit of stalking the likes/dislikes thread, then the owner's threads, then lots of internet searching and research ......


Ish 
Sometimes I do some tinkering after the random matches for my own amusement ha

BUT NOW YOU'VE MADE ME SCARED THAT SOMETHING IS AMISS
AAAAHHHHH


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Ish
> Sometimes I do some tinkering after the random matches for my own amusement ha
> 
> BUT NOW YOU'VE MADE ME SCARED THAT SOMETHING IS AMISS
> AAAAHHHHH


Nothing wrong... don't worry; just amusement .

I guess with lots of regular returners, you have to tinker a little so we dont' always get matched to the same people/dogs


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> My OH is doing that too, I'm far too impatient to do that :Hilarious every day I keep asking if he wants to watch it as I want to talk theories!


try it one time  you really get into it much better as slight things that are meaningless become more apparent when you only watched it 2 hours before !

We started binge watching the first and second series of Lost. Have watched all our series the same way now


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> All three victims received, I do have a question for @BlueJay though..... are you sure we were all *randomly* matched up?
> 
> I love this bit of stalking the likes/dislikes thread, then the owner's threads, then lots of internet searching and research ......





Tyton said:


> Nothing wrong... don't worry; just amusement .
> 
> I guess with lots of regular returners, you have to tinker a little so we dont' always get matched to the same people/dogs


Agggghhhhhhh now you have me intrigued!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Agggghhhhhhh now you have me intrigued!


Oooooh I forgot..... another of my favourite parts, the bluff/counterbluff/comments/backtracking that goes on for the next 3 months or so


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Oooooh I forgot..... another of my favourite parts, the bluff/counterbluff/comments/backtracking that goes on for the next 3 months or so


Ha-ha good point !

If the bluffing from last year continues, you should be expecting dried willies from whomever your SS is


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Ha-ha good point !
> 
> If the bluffing from last year continues, you should be expecting dried willies from whomever your SS is


Erm...... I'm not sure quite how to take that comment......:Wideyed


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Erm...... I'm not sure quite how to take that comment......:Wideyed


Lol, you don't remember ?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Had to go and hide in the office toilet for 10mins because I couldn't wait to look at the likes/dislikes post of my wee one! Off on a look out and maybe some shopping after work


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Lol, you don't remember ?


going to have to go back and read last years thread again, I think 
The last 'dried willy' conversation I remember was Kat and the Pizzle Wagon at Crufts!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> try it one time  you really get into it much better as slight things that are meaningless become more apparent when you only watched it 2 hours before !
> 
> We started binge watching the first and second series of Lost. Have watched all our series the same way now


I normally do do it with series, walking dead and game of thrones are my only exceptions where I watch them week by week and then when they're all out I binge watch them with my OH. Still get all excited even the second time around. Too obsessed xD


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking forward to receiving mine


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I have one, one to go!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> If I get one of yours next year @Tyton I'll send you some pizzle ..... now that's what makes my OH wince a bit lol





Tyton said:


> Jotting that down as a clue for next year......if I get dried Willies as a present, my SS is one of Westie Mum's gang


Found it!! Right, I've got my first clue as to sender (and not received a parcel yet; doing well  )


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Right I'm off to the post office, all done pahahahahahaha


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Right come on mum, we've got our doggy now it's time to shop!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Found it!! Right, I've got my first clue as to sender (and not received a parcel yet; doing well  )


Yep and to figure out a bluff or not 

I'm glad you found it and my initial comment makes sense now :Hilarious rather than you thinking I was some weirdo with a dried willy which I was offering about


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Got ours!!! :Woot

Excited!!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Still waiting for mine...............................:Bawling:Bawling

Need to give my itchy shopping fingers a job to do!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Still waiting for mine...............................:Bawling:Bawling
> 
> Need to give my itchy shopping fingers a job to do!


I feel your pain - we are still waiting too!


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Got two of out three, we're soooo excited! 
Goodbye money!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We're still waiting too :Arghh


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Got mine thanks


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I keep getting notifications and getting excited and then find out it isn't my SS


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Whoop! Got ours too. Going to have to stick with 'window shopping' for now as pay day is a whole 2 WEEKS away yet.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Sairy said:


> We're still waiting too :Arghh


Me too


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

sesmo said:


> Me too


Mrs Santa and her little furry elf are going to bed now, hoping that when morning comes there will be a good little boy or girl that we can start looking at presents for.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

sesmo said:


> Me too


Me three - hope those of us still waiting get ours tomorrow


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

YaaaaaaaY we have ours now maybe Chip will stop sulking


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

I've got mine! Yey! I'm camping at the mo...we sprung a leak for a while, it's pretty torrential! Thank god for cling film...can't wait to start shopping. Already had a few ideas and been to check the likes/dislikes...they're still good


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe the last ones are for bluejays dogs? Your posts might be giving it away!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Got mine yesterday woo woo

Already thinking of clues to send!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

well I have succesfully stalked one recipient ...... and finally went to bed at 1am  

Just another two to go


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Got are 2. Time to start shopping!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Maybe the last ones are for bluejays dogs? Your posts might be giving it away!


Back on page 12 someone said they'd had a message from Bluejays brother, so hopefully not!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@Westie Mum .... totally off topic, but I keep meaning to ask about Oscar's ears? Practically every other Westie I've seen has 'prick ears', but there's a 'pair' of Westies we often see on our local beach and one has 'fold' ears just like Oscar; just thought it strange that all the 'singletons' I've seen ahve prick ears, then there's your pair, and this other 'pair' that have one of each. Is it a common trait?


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

We've got ours! The puppas can't wait to spend my money


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

still waiting.......waaaaaaaaaaaa does nobody want to relieve me of my money???


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> @Westie Mum .... totally off topic, but I keep meaning to ask about Oscar's ears? Practically every other Westie I've seen has 'prick ears', but there's a 'pair' of Westies we often see on our local beach and one has 'fold' ears just like Oscar; just thought it strange that all the 'singletons' I've seen ahve prick ears, then there's your pair, and this other 'pair' that have one of each. Is it a common trait?


They should be pricked, Oscar's just a bit special 

Floppy ears are classed as a fault so we would never be able to show him (not that we wanted too). Normally people tape them up when they are puppy's if they fail to go up on their own but we didn't want too. Seems cruel to me just for cosmetics.

Plus side - everyone says how adorable he is.

Down side - strangers always asking us what he is crossed with and some people are quite adamant he isn't a pure Westie. He is KC registered so he definitely is lol

I've seen photos of a few of his litter mates as adults, they all have pricked ears.

Whereas Lucy is supposed to have floppy ears, hers are pricked. Clearly we don't do well with ears


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Has @ArmyMan managed to escape whoever has been holding him hostage in PM ..... not me btw, I wasn't that lucky 

Does everyone have their victims now ?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

We don't have ours yet


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Nor do we


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Own up who hasn't let go of him then


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Still waiting on my victim too


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

How strange hope they are both ok


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've still got a handful left to send; I think lil bro is all done. All is under control; fear not! Had to emergency cover in work and BUT I NEED TO SEND SECRET SANTAS!!!!! is not a valid reason to refuse pfffft


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> I've still got a handful left to send; I think lil bro is all done. All is under control; fear not! Had to emergency cover in work and BUT I NEED TO SEND SECRET SANTAS!!!!! is not a valid reason to refuse pfffft


Jeez do they not know you had important secret santa stuff to do??? pfffffff


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> Jeez do they not know you had important secret santa stuff to do??? pfffffff


I was thinking exactly the same !

These bosses .... they have no idea on reality do they


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yay finally got ours 

Let the stalking commence!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

We have ours now! Very excited.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> I've still got a handful left to send; I think lil bro is all done. All is under control; fear not! Had to emergency cover in work and BUT I NEED TO SEND SECRET SANTAS!!!!! is not a valid reason to refuse pfffft


What???? Resign immediately.


----------



## jessicapeige (Apr 19, 2016)

Yay we've got both of ours, let the spending commence!!


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

We have ours - such a gorgeous woofer! 

I didn't realise how difficult it would be!! There's so much choice AND it's difficult because I want to get two of everything - y'know so Lily can try them out


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Got ours! Let the shopping commence!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm just glad I have 3 to buy for, so many great things to buy !


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

*For whoevers buying for Apollo*.

I don't know if they'll see this but I will put it on his likes and dislikes aswell. whoever it is can you wrap presents in cheap easy to shred paper. I love the pretty foil paper we've had a couple times but Apollo doesn't as he cant open his presents and gets frustrated so cheap easy to shred paper would be great


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Is it sad that I've already bought a couple of bits for our SS??


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> Is it sad that I've already bought a couple of bits for our SS??


Nope :Joyful

Is it sad that I've wrapped a couple of bits already  (ran out of wrapping paper and no where is selling christmas wrap yet lol)


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Nope :Joyful
> 
> Is it sad that I've wrapped a couple of bits already  (ran out of wrapping paper and no where is selling christmas wrap yet lol)


Haha no! Just called 'being prepared'! I'll probably have my SS stuff sorted well before my friends' and family's presents!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip and I have finished with the buying, waiting on a couple of bits ordered on line, and wrapped some with leftover paper from christmas last year lol so if your sad so am I, need a box and more paper before I can finish though


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I've ordered all the things for my allocated dog, it's all going to arrive when I'm on holiday though which I didn't think through. Will have to pre-warn my neighbour to keep hold of it for me. 

Can't wait till I can wrap.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Cant order anything till payday :Arghh


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dont forget to keep whenever you send things a secret!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think the suggestion last year was even though the researching and shopping and waiting on deliveries and wrapping and wracking our brains re clues commences now..... it may be better to wait til a *little * bit nearer the time before posting - as otherwise a lot of the chat on here is going to accidentally give the game away of who has sent and who is still talking about buying.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Please no one send me any of ours any time soon, there's no way I could wait months to open them :Shamefullyembarrased It's bad enough arriving early December and having to wait a few weeks :Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> Cant order anything till payday :Arghh


That's the beauty of starting early, we all have a few pays before anyone needs to panic


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Am I too late to join this year xx


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Please no one send me any of ours any time soon, there's no way I could wait months to open them :Shamefullyembarrased It's bad enough arriving early December and having to wait a few weeks :Hilarious


don't send to me either! my dining room - where the Christmas tree and presents usually are is still a temporary 'gym' for the human boys! (I don't trust them not to open any wrapped presents early either )


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> don't send to me either! my dining room - where the Christmas tree and presents usually are is still a temporary 'gym' for the human boys! (I don't trust them not to open any wrapped presents early either )


Yeah yeah blame it on the boys


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

DT said:


> Am I too late to join this year xx


'Fraid so  Everyone has already been matched up and details sent. Adding extra people at this stage would make things extremely difficult and I'm just not that clever ha.
However, there is still plenty of time left until Christmas, so there's nothing to stop anybody else from starting up a new Secret Santa Squad on the forum


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> 'Fraid so  Everyone has already been matched up and details sent. Adding extra people at this stage would make things extremely difficult and I'm just not that clever ha.
> However, there is still plenty of time left until Christmas, so there's nothing to stop anybody else from starting up a new Secret Santa Squad on the forum


Okies, thank you, no problem xxxxx


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Posting info updated in deadline section. pls read x x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes I don't want to wait till the last minute to receive mine but I have a cat that wants to seek and destroy anything that may have any kind of edible whatnots so I don't want it too early either plus I am a nightmare waiting to open presents


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

WHATTTTTT what the what is all this "i'm done and wrapping"........... I started way too early last year, then just kept adding to the pile!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Lexiedhb said:


> WHATTTTTT what the what is all this "i'm done and wrapping"........... I started way too early last year, then just kept adding to the pile!


My biggest problem is on the posting day, I start second guessed everything I've brought, adding more cause it doesn't look enough and then slightly worrying until opening day if the receiver likes it all or not


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> My biggest problem is on the posting day, I start second guessed everything I've brought, adding more cause it doesn't look enough and then slightly worrying until opening day if the receiver likes it all or not


i do this too :Hilarious


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> My biggest problem is on the posting day, I start second guessed everything I've brought, adding more cause it doesn't look enough and then slightly worrying until opening day if the receiver likes it all or not





Amelia66 said:


> i do this too :Hilarious


Think we all do. I know every year I worry there isn't enough presents...even if the box is fit to bursting :Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> i do this too :Hilarious


Well Noodle brought for my Poppy last year and you spoilt her with some fab stuff, so you had no need to worry, everything was spot on! Apart from one tennis ball that a visitors dog broke, she still has everything and are regulars strewn across the lounge floor 



Dogloverlou said:


> Think we all do. I know every year I worry there isn't enough presents...even if the box is fit to bursting :Hilarious


Reminds me, one year I had no bigger boxes so made a bigger one out of two boxes I had already and some heavy duty sellotape lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Well Noodle brought for my Poppy last year and you spoilt her with some fab stuff, so you had no need to worry, everything was spot on! Apart from one tennis ball that a visitors dog broke, she still has everything and are regulars strewn across the lounge floor
> 
> Reminds me, one year I had no bigger boxes so made a bigger one out of two boxes I had already and some heavy duty sellotape lol


That's problem solving right there!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh OH has done it again !!!! 

We are off work this week. I was having a lie-in. A parcel came .....

The two secret santa toys that arrived have been given to Oscar and Poppy "ohhhhh look what daddy brought you" 

 Apparently it's only August and how was he supposed to know I was buying secret santa stuff already 

*re-orders them* :Banghead  :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think Poppy and Oscar must *love* you doing SS each year; they get extra presents for months!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I think Poppy and Oscar must *love* you doing SS each year; they get extra presents for months!!


It was a packets of treats last time he opened up and dished out lol

Men !!!

Poppy's currently got one toy tucked up in her blanket while she sleeps off the excitement! ..... surrounded by 3 previous secret santa toys she's also had out this morning.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally pay day time for dog shopping


----------



## jessicapeige (Apr 19, 2016)

Our shopping has officially begun today...I'm feeling Christmassy already!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

And it begins..... Empties wallet at zooplus


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm not starting yet, otherwise come late Oct Nov I'll be twitchy and thinking I've bought the wrong stuff/not enough/too much etc etc!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

My shopping is done and parcels wrapped just need a box  but now it is too early to send so I have got to resist the urge to buy more lol


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm still working out what to get! No buying done yet  Some of you have been very busy elves.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm going to slowly accumulate a mountain of presents then have to decide which to send and which I'll just _have _to keep


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> I'm going to slowly accumulate a mountain of presents then have to decide which to send and which I'll just _have _to keep


YEP!!

No spoilers because I couldn't bring myself to buy one.... but how lovely are these


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> YEP!!
> 
> No spoilers because I couldn't bring myself to buy one.... but how lovely are these
> 
> ...


:Woot sooooo pretty......


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

When this year is all over, I'll share a photo of the treat stash I've built up for Secret Santa.
Its embarrassing


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a brand new [email protected] opening tomorrow that is literary 3 min walk from my house....spendy, spendy, spendy


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Stuff keeps arriving, stuff I don't remember ordering...... Amazon app and vino is to blame me thinks.


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

Just bought my first secret Santa pressy today, whoop whoop! geez, this is early for me, don't normally be start till it's December!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought something at a show last week and had it in my show rucksack. Put rucksack on the floor and Sparkle went in it and pulled out carrier bag and helped herself to the toy inside it. Naughty girl. I guess I will have to get her one for christmas.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Just bought loads for my SS


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

There's gonna be some very lucky doggies by the sounds of it!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Well [email protected] was disappointing...the usual half arsed attempt for this town. The staff are lovely but I was disappointed by the lack of range so online shopping for my SS it is!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ohhhh lots of eager shoppers  

Off round the garden centres tomorrow amd quite a few have pet shops :Smuggrin


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I've posted this on another thread today but then I remembered someone here wanting a Westie in a box for Christmas ......










Now who was it :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Cue lots of 'not me! Hell no, not me! Wasn't me!'


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Cue lots of 'not me! Hell no, not me! Wasn't me!'


Awwww would smell proper ripe by Christmas - you sure you wouldn't like him ?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry, the green wouldn't go with my decor.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

It wasn't me but I would have him, a peg on my nose while I give him a quick bath and he would look as good as new,


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Send him down here, he can go for a dunk in the sea with Samuel and it'll all come right in the end. (Sam is still scared of waves, so we have to go at super low tide so he can splash in the safe rockpools away from the scary parts of the sea so it won't be too deep for the wee one)


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Shopping is bloomin' difficult! 
"Ohhh maybe they'll like that?" "Oh wait, no, maybe that?" "Heck can't choose, get both!" "What's that over there?" :Greedy

Lily has benefited too but I've done good - only brought her one toy and some treats the same as her SS :Smug

The struggle is real - I want to buy two of everything but I have to remind myself, she will have her own! Can't wait for her first Christmas - she seems to like shredding cardboard and paper so hopefully she'll open her own


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Shopping is bloomin' difficult!
> "Ohhh maybe they'll like that?" "Oh wait, no, maybe that?" "Heck can't choose, get both!" "What's that over there?" :Greedy
> 
> Lily has benefited too but I've done good - only brought her one toy and some treats the same as her SS :Smug
> ...


I don't buy my lot their own Xmas gifts anymore as their SS gifts more than fill that position 

Talking of gifts Cash is still playing with the tug toys you got him last year @Tyton - the lights on the string & the big knotted rope tug. He loves them!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I don't buy my lot their own Xmas gifts anymore as their SS gifts more than fill that position
> 
> Talking of gifts Cash is still playing with the tug toys you got him last year @Tyton - the lights on the string & the big knotted rope tug. He loves them!


Brilliant - Samuel's favourite toy is still the snake that.. I think @jessfcrinca got him (I bought another for his birthday as didn't think snake#1 would survive, but he's still going strong (is in the washing machine at the moment, but despite a few battlescars is perfectly useable!)

I don't buy anything for mine anymore either as they get so much.... might have just ordered them a personalised stocking each though... not sure how that happened


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector is still obsessed with his Eggy that Evel-lin's Pippin got him last year, he has even learnt to catch Eggy  I need to find my shopping mojo and start shopping, or is it bad form to maybe just package up a dog and send it, I'm looking at you Hilde :Bored


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I've just been over to update H's likes and dislikes with his current weight before it closes. 

There was Christmas stuff in Wilko last week, selection boxes and advent calendars, for people though, not dogs. I'm waiting a bit longer to start my shopping though. No sooner than October!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper and Izzy discovered the SS stash last night in my bedroom. Cheeky monkeys stood with both with their heads stuffed in the box and their tails wagging away as they rooted through the gifts.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilly found the SS presents, not sure she liked it when I told her they weren't for her


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tillystar said:


> Tilly found the SS presents, not sure she liked it when I told her they weren't for her


Oh my word, that's a proper sulky face !!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I received the first lot of gifts I'm getting for my SS dog today 

The shopping has officially begun!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh my word, that's a proper sulky face !!


She did get some LK bedtime biscuits and they were on offer 1/3 off


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've got the stash in my bedroom as the dogs don't go in there much. When they do come in to say hello they seem to sniff it out very quickly! I couldn't leave it ina nother part of the house or my poor SS wouldn't have anything left!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dexter keeps going in the spare room and barking at a specific box..... Not for you fat head


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

As someone who studied German history at one time, I think of something that has nothing to do with Christmas when I see "SS"...


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip knows where our ss presents are and keeps pawing at the drawer and whining, I have had to hide them in the drawer because he got in my wardrobe where they were originally and got one of them out which I had to replace lol


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tis October!!!!
Everybody okay? No problems?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

No problems here


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> No problems here


My problem is that people are talking about C*******s more than 2 months in advance!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> My problem is that people are talking anout C*******s more than 2 months in advance!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


>


Don't worry, @FeelTheBern is just sore because he is not on holiday in a hot country and he doesn't have a fancy car. FeelTheBern, maybe you should start a secret Santa for those with fish. Maybe call it secret Father Fishmas :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Father Fishmas :Hilarious I like it, that's good


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

All ok here  every time a parcel arrives I get more excited


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Sairy said:


> Don't worry, @FeelTheBern is just sore because he is not on holiday in a hot country and he doesn't have a fancy car. FeelTheBern, maybe you should start a secret Santa for those with fish. Maybe call it secret Father Fishmas :Hilarious


It's not that, I just find festivities a bit annoying-especially almost three months in advance. I'll see myself out now.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> It's not that, I just find festivities a bit annoying-especially almost three months in advance. I'll see myself out now.


If only there was a way for Christmas related threads to not automatically open oooohhh noooo


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> If only there was a way for Christmas related threads to not automatically open oooohhh noooo


It's very annoying. I think my device has a Christmas virus-it's already changed my background picture to a bloody reindeer.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

FeelTheBern said:


> It's very annoying. I think my device has a Christmas virus-it's already changed my background picture to a bloody reindeer.


I'm all for leaving it until December to start getting Christmassy, however I think for this particular thread, due to the organisation required and the fact that not everyone has time to do shopping in December an early start will have made it easier for a lot of people


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> It's not that, I just find festivities a bit annoying-especially almost three months in advance. I'll see myself out now.


Mind that reindeer poop on ya way out.......


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

All fine here too


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Disorganised here; but no actual problems


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

All good here too


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

That moment when you buy loads of SS stuff, get home and put the unguarded bag on the floor!

Tiny theives have struk! :Arghh


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> That moment when you buy loads of SS stuff, get home and put the unguarded bag on the floor!
> 
> Tiny theives have struk! :Arghh


We've all done it!

Still got some bits and bobs to buy, but getting there


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> We've all done it!
> 
> Still got some bits and bobs to buy, but getting there


Oh! No! We haven't!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think we are almost finished!

Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhhh the choice, ohhhh the dilemma, ohhhh the will they like it..... Ohhhhhhh


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm nearly all done, just a few last things to sort out and the box and clue  I always struggle with the clue :Arghh


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Think I'm going to send Lily - she's being a PITA


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Right, I am ready to do this now, I have finished my bathroom so I can now concentrate fully on SS shopping


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm nearly all done, just a few last things to sort out and the box and clue  I always struggle with the clue :Arghh


I've not sorted my clue yet either....hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am done all wrapped but I am useless at thinking of clues


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine will be the easiest clues of all time ..... i am useless at them lol 

Finally managed to get some nice wrapping paper yesterday and have a couple of boxes sorted although now thinking they will be too small  ..... and i am so embarrassed to admit this, but i ordered a new pair of winter boots that arrived the other day and my brain has been elsewhere - the box went in the bin  stupid stupid woman :Banghead

Anyway, quickly forgetting about my stupidity ......

OH offered to take his mother to the garden centre on Saturday - has a very nice pet shop in there so going to tag along and hopefully get the last few bits


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmm I have lots of boxes - some rather squished and most smelling faintly of cloves (from scentwork training), presents and clues I have yet to figure out.. have a few ideas milling around in my head so will get organised soon.... promise


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I might be all done with shopping, just have the wrapping to do, box to find.
I may be all done, just waiting to be allowed to post.
I may still have a few bits to buy.

............Only Santa knows


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

I've got a few bits but need a few more. Ive got plenty of boxes. 
Need to figure out a clue.

I am tempted to send someone Loki, he's living up to his name today.
Any takers.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

All done bare the wrapping & clue, I'll try make it easy this year


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Clue is in the bag!!!! That's blumming organisation for ya...... Shame the shopping is not finished, wrapping isn't done, nor a box is present. I too have thrown away goodness knows how many in the last few weeks without thinking.......


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Clue .......... Done


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I've not done SS before, is there an older thread with clue examples on? I'm kind of stuck...


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> I've not done SS before, is there an older thread with clue examples on? I'm kind of stuck...


There's a couple in the old guessing threads 
I had @Lexiedhb Dexter send to me one year, his clue was a purple hippo toy... Coz he's a hippo and his colour is purple!
My doggos are all named after characters, so I've sent cards before with pictures of the characters on

Can be as easy or as obscure as you like!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So ummmm you've been idly buying things since august or whenever it was our epic Christmas dinosaur leader kindly kicked this off, and chucking them in a storage box, a black storage box, you know that you can't see through. 
Ya think ohhhh I'll just have a gander at what loveliness is inside - and ERM realise you have enough stuff for the next 6 secret Santa's!!!!!
Yeah that


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm nowhere near ready yet! 

Going on a bit of a splurge tomorrow cos it's payday!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I still don't have a box, amazon keeps delivering in these weird flat folding cardboard things. Where have all the boxes gone!?! :Arghh


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> I still don't have a box, amazon keeps delivering in these weird flat folding cardboard things. Where have all the boxes gone!?! :Arghh


Blumming annoying isn't it!!!!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

PawsOnMe said:


> I still don't have a box, amazon keeps delivering in these weird flat folding cardboard things. Where have all the boxes gone!?! :Arghh


Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh that reminds me, i had a lovely box from Amazon this week - my brain is totally not with it at the moment as i threw it straight in the bin :Banghead

*adds buying 3 boxes to my list :Rage

I have a couple of last bits to get x 3 and then im done .... although i dare say ill keep adding things and then taking things out again until posting day :Hilarious


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

My box doesn't fit my gifts in :Arghh

Might need to buy some more boots to get a bigger box...


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am all done with buying and wrapping but am struggling to do the clue bit 
I am hopeless at it


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

AmyRedd said:


> My box doesn't fit my gifts in :Arghh
> 
> Might need to buy some more boots to get a bigger box...


Haha I had the same problem! Is it bad to buy yourself pressies so that you can fit SS presents in the box???


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> Haha I had the same problem! Is it bad to buy yourself pressies so that you can fit SS presents in the box???


No it's a sacrifice for the greater good obviously!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> Haha I had the same problem! Is it bad to buy yourself pressies so that you can fit SS presents in the box???





AmyRedd said:


> No it's a sacrifice for the greater good obviously!


Absolutely !


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Not gloating but I’m finished  Well, I’m finished shopping ..... still got wrapping and clues to do 

Until I see something else that I think one of my three victims would like, of course 

And then panic will set in the week of posting and I’ll run out to buy a few more bits :Hilarious 

(OH’s got a bad back, been out shopping yesterday and again today with my sister!)


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> Haha I had the same problem! Is it bad to buy yourself pressies so that you can fit SS presents in the box???


Hmmm I have just ordered several pairs of shoes and boots in the hope they are suitable, but also so I have some box options :Smuggrin


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Hmmm I have just ordered several pairs of shoes and boots in the hope they are suitable, but also so I have some box options :Smuggrin


This is most excellent planning!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I just have to get wrapping paper and print out the clue, then jobs a good un


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I haven't started shopping yet, had other stuff on but I'm ready to go now!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I've finished buying and am about to start wrapping. What do people normally do with the clue bit? Is a clue as to what's in the present, a clue as to who you are?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> I've finished buying and am about to start wrapping. What do people normally do with the clue bit? Is a clue as to what's in the present, a clue as to who you are?


Think the clue is to help people guess who the sender is


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

RottieMummy said:


> I've finished buying and am about to start wrapping. What do people normally do with the clue bit? Is a clue as to what's in the present, a clue as to who you are?


the clue is a clue as to the sender's dog, so if your dog was named after a singer for example, the clue could be the title of a song the singer sang for example.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally got my box! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

can you imagine the postage cost lol


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

PawsOnMe said:


> Finally got my box! :Shamefullyembarrased
> View attachment 330389


Ahahah brilliant! Looks about the right size


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> Finally got my box! :Shamefullyembarrased
> View attachment 330389


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Happy Halloween, squad.
Don't woof too much at at them trickytreaters!!










I'm gonna say it.
Do you want me to say it?
Yes.
The time has come. A whole day early.
Parcels can go go go any time now.
IF YOU GOT 'EM, POST 'EM


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm struggling with my clues a bit. I think our recipients will either guess straight away, or the clue will be so random they'll never get it.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Biffo said:


> I'm struggling with my clues a bit. I think our recipients will either guess straight away, or the clue will be so random they'll never get it.


And either is absolutely fine!!!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Biffo said:


> I'm struggling with my clues a bit. I think our recipients will either guess straight away, or the clue will be so random they'll never get it.


I am having the same problem


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Parcels can go go go any time now.
> IF YOU GOT 'EM, POST 'EM


Already  No, no, don't post ours yet. I'll never manage to leave them unopened until December :Hilarious



Biffo said:


> I'm struggling with my clues a bit. I think our recipients will either guess straight away, or the clue will be so random they'll never get it.


Guessing straight away is good for me lol


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

BlueJay said:


> Happy Halloween, squad.
> Don't woof too much at at them trickytreaters!!
> 
> View attachment 331264
> ...


Hope Hector's victim is ready for him, as just need to tape it up and he''l be along shortly, you may need to open before Christmas though


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> Hope Hector's victim is ready for him, as just need to tape it up and he''l be along shortly, you may need to open before Christmas though
> 
> View attachment 331450


How cute is he !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Hope Hector's victim is ready for him, as just need to tape it up and he''l be along shortly, you may need to open before Christmas though
> 
> View attachment 331450


Oh I so hope I get a Hector


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Oh I so hope I get a Hector


I would say you would want to return him, but actually you wouldn't as he is a smashing little chap even though I biased but he is, Hilde on the other hand well hmm


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Westie Mum said:


> How cute is he !


I know he is so pretty (but he needs to be as he is so thick, like properly thick*) he was so baffled by the box but happily clamber in for a treat, Hilde was having none of but she did photo bomb him repeatedly










*Where we usually walk they had opened and left open the large 10ft gate by the kissing gate, Hilde and myself walked through the huge gap and into the next enclosure, but Hector was sat waiting by the kissing gate, so I called him and called him but no, he just sat looked bewildered, so I walk back to the gate way, stand in it and motion to the huge gap that is there, he is still sitting by the kissing gate and you could see and almost hear the cogs whirring in his tiny little brain, when suddenly he jumps up and bounds over and through the gap like a prancing baby goat, this was all witnessed by a couple sitting on a bench, who where laughing at him, well us really but seriously no brain, none at all, but he's pretty so it's ok


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> I know he is so pretty (but he needs to be as he is so thick, like properly thick*) he was so baffled by the box but happily clamber in for a treat, Hilde was having none of but she did photo bomb him repeatedly
> 
> View attachment 331478
> 
> ...


Awwww bless him :Hilarious bet he made the cutest baby goat 

Boys aren't the brightest are they !

Oscar won't go through the metal kissing gates. I have to pick him up and carry him through


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I have really enjoyed Christmas shopping for dogs. So much better than for people, and easier. I haven't started my people shopping yet. I have a Christmas food cupboard on the go though, stocking up on dried stuff and booze.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Biffo said:


> I have really enjoyed Christmas shopping for dogs. So much better than for people, and easier. I haven't started my people shopping yet. I have a Christmas food cupboard on the go though, stocking up on dried stuff and booze.


I am considering only buying presents for animals next year. Much more fun and they don't complain about what they get.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Gahhhhh at this rate I'm going to have to send my gifts individually - another 2 boxes broken down and recycled without thinking!!!!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Lexiedhb said:


> Gahhhhh at this rate I'm going to have to send my gifts individually - another 2 boxes broken down and recycled without thinking!!!!!


You can buy boxes from card factory for a couple of quid. I quite often buy them from there.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Sairy said:


> You can buy boxes from card factory for a couple of quid. I quite often buy them from there.


Buy boxes ? :Jawdrop Buy them ? :Jawdrop Buy ??? :Jawdrop

No no no no ....... :Stop

* happily wastes hundreds of pounds on random stuff I don't need a month but cannot bring myself to pay for a box! *


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I haven't got any boxes yet either!  Really struggling. Last year I seemed to have loads.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollo gives me puppy eyes anytime i get the box out with our SS stuff in :Hilarious:Shy


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a box that is too small and the other too big


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Gahhhhh at this rate I'm going to have to send my gifts individually - another 2 boxes broken down and recycled without thinking!!!!!


Road trip round the UK to hand deliver?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Apollo2012 said:


> Apollo gives me puppy eyes anytime i get the box out with our SS stuff in :Hilarious:Shy


I have left all mine in the car as the guilt trip of buying things for others is never ever understood by Hector


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> I have left all mine in the car as the guilt trip of buying things for others is never ever understood by Hector


I may have already had to replace 2 things from the box because i gave in to Apollos puppy eyes


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I have my boxes, if not I'll be able to bodge one together from a couple of other boxes.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Road trip round the UK to hand deliver?


Ohhhh could get captain ginger to pull a sleigh and everything......


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a proper meanie, I have the SS box just on the floor in my bedroom and everytime izzy and Jasper come up to my room they excitedly look into it no doubt hoping today Is the day I let them have them. Izzy keeps sneaking up during the day too no doubt staring wistfully into the box (and then sunbathing on my pillow). 

I'm gonna have to move it before the temptation becomes too much for poor Izzy Boo.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm a proper meanie, I have the SS box just on the floor in my bedroom and everytime izzy and Jasper come up to my room they excitedly look into it no doubt hoping today Is the day I let them have them. Izzy keeps sneaking up during the day too no doubt staring wistfully into the box (and then sunbathing on my pillow).
> 
> I'm gonna have to move it before the temptation becomes too much for poor Izzy Boo.


Least they have self control...Dex would just take stuff.....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Biffo said:


> I think I have my boxes, if not I'll be able to bodge one together from a couple of other boxes.


Ha-ha, yep i did that the year before last! It worked remarkably well 



Lexiedhb said:


> Least they have self control...Dex would just take stuff.....


All 3 of mine would just take stuff .... if its in their house, its theirs !


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

OK think I'm actually done shopping! Just need to start wrapping and get thinking on the clue....hmmmmmm


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

One last empty the bank account on zooplus and I believe I am done too....... just need for the nice Mr DPD man to deliver it - and find that ever elusive blumming box.......

44days........


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive just wrapped all mine this morning  I'll be thinking of a clue over the weekend


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't forget, nobody say when you've sent!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm reallllly stuck for clues this year.... Will likely be something so obvious


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

We're gonna need the parcels arrived thread!! Something all christmassy just came for Jasper and Izzy!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm reallllly stuck for clues this year.... Will likely be something so obvious


I need to to sit down and seriously get clueing.

I've finished my SS shopping so I've just bought the dogs their Christmas present from Ann Rees, a new collar each.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*bzzzt*
Please stand by


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

My tradition is to wait for 'black friday' to get some great deals and as it's my week off I make sure I'm all bought up by the end of the week for our SSs .. but we do have a few bits collected so far  although I have been a softy and given into my 2 and gave them some of the collection :Bag eek. But it means more xmas shopping


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm reallllly stuck for clues this year.... Will likely be something so obvious


Obvious works exceptionally well for me of small brain


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

25 days left to get all bought, wrapped and posted 
Parcel arrival thread here: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-17-i-have-mine.461114/


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Getting really excited now


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ShibaPup said:


> Getting really excited now


Me too  gets super exciting once all the parcels start being delivered, waiting for your own is a weird excited torture lol


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

This thread has great happy vibes.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm excited too. I love it when Holly gets stuff


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I was a right baa humbug with Christmas until I started doing SS for Chip now I get excited for him he loves opening parcels
and I love watching his excitement and the other pupsters opening theirs


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Found a box, finally!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Feeling excited, watching out for the postie and wondering if he has a box for me yet :Woot ......... I mean Bungo, box for Bungo. 

Bungo and the Secret Santa really make my Christmas, I feel like a child again, I get more excited for the Secret Santa Paws then the human prezzie bit. :Shy


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Ooooh @BlueJay has had a parcel today, hopefully we will start seeing a few more arriving now


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

:Watching


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I can't begin to tell you how excited I am about Holly's coming through!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Scully got hers today! Pictures to come tommorow


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I've been reading some of the old SS threads, the tension really builds up waiting for parcels to arrive!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Biffo said:


> I've been reading some of the old SS threads, the tension really builds up waiting for parcels to arrive!


Sure does


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*Don't forget, humans; absolute last day to get your parcels posted out by is
 December 15th*


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

10 more days of posting :Jawdrop 

Comes round so quick !!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

10 days - blimey that's come round quick!! Best get that sleigh attached to Captain Ginger!!!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm having some box issues here..... (plus don't even want to think about courier costs for this one; oversized AND heavy!)


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I'm having some box issues here..... (plus don't even want to think about courier costs for this one; oversized AND heavy!)
> View attachment 335423


It's ok I'll pay the courier charges when he gets here


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Publicly checking in coz I'm a bothersome elf and haven't heard from some of you in a while.
@evel-lin @jessicapeige @VickynHolly @shadowmare @MaggiesMom @sesmo @rockdot @RottieMummy @Firefly13 
All ok?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm very NOT ok 

Firstly I can't 'do' anything towards Christmas until the estate agent has been on Monday to take pictures for the house going on the market (  - absolutely terrified of this!)
and secondly - my first Christmas Card came today, I gleefully opened it, admired it, put it on the mantlepiece and went upstairs to get changed..... 2 min later I came back downstairs, cleared up the confettti off the living room floor and sofa and Sam had a time out  how on earth is he going to learn to leave the tree, decorations, etc alone if he can't even leave a card on the mantlepiece for 2 min??.... worried now


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I'm very NOT ok
> 
> Firstly I can't 'do' anything towards Christmas until the estate agent has been on Monday to take pictures for the house going on the market (  - absolutely terrified of this!)
> and secondly - my first Christmas Card came today, I gleefully opened it, admired it, put it on the mantlepiece and went upstairs to get changed..... 2 min later I came back downstairs, cleared up the confettti off the living room floor and sofa and Sam had a time out  how on earth is he going to learn to leave the tree, decorations, etc alone if he can't even leave a card on the mantlepiece for 2 min??.... worried now


Bad Sam! 
Tinsel straightjacket?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

@Tyton










Or ....










Or if he's scared of the hoover, I think this one is genius :Hilarious


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> @Tyton
> 
> View attachment 335832
> 
> ...


I already have no dining room to put the tree and all the presents in... I'm thinking I may just weave some tinsel through the bars of sam's crate and leave him in there til January


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Publicly checking in coz I'm a bothersome elf and haven't heard from some of you in a while.
> @evel-lin @jessicapeige @VickynHolly @shadowmare @MaggiesMom @sesmo @rockdot @RottieMummy @Firefly13
> All ok?


All fine here. Very busy with work, dogs and rabbits.... oh and shopping 
Start A/L on Saturday though, until the 20th


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Publicly checking in coz I'm a bothersome elf and haven't heard from some of you in a while.
> @evel-lin @jessicapeige @VickynHolly @shadowmare @MaggiesMom @sesmo @rockdot @RottieMummy @Firefly13
> All ok?


I don't get notified if someone does @Lexiedhb no idea why probably a settings thing, so they might not see this.....


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Publicly checking in coz I'm a bothersome elf and haven't heard from some of you in a while.
> @evel-lin @jessicapeige @VickynHolly @shadowmare @MaggiesMom @sesmo @rockdot @RottieMummy @Firefly13
> All ok?


All good! Just been busy with 2 jobs and planning the big move so barely been on PF! 
I've got my presents wrapped and boxed, ready to send!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I already have no dining room to put the tree and all the presents in... I'm thinking I may just weave some tinsel through the bars of sam's crate and leave him in there til January


Ooooooh tinsel poops :Hilarious


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io/Fsmo and Bigby are all eagerly waiting for santa paws


----------



## MaggiesMom (Oct 13, 2016)

All good here, posting ours tomorrow! We have several parcels to collect tomorrow too so hoping one is from Santa!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Remember guys, don't let it out the bag when you're posting! Makes it easier for people to guess who might be their SS that way


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

What do you think is worse? waiting for your dogs to arrive, or waiting for those you have posted to reach their destination?

Secret Santa the world of waiting


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> What do you think is worse? waiting for your dogs to arrive, or waiting for those you have posted to reach their destination?
> 
> Secret Santa the world of waiting


:Nailbiting Both!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I think waiting for your parcel, especially if it's only one week or less left until Christmas and it still hasn't arrived :Nailbiting

We are (im)patiently waiting for ours.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not sure, It's great to see your 'recipient' with their parcels so you know they are there safely, but it's also exciting to receive one too... mind you, you then have another round of waiting until you can open the parcels! (and of course more waiting til you see pictures of your parcels being opened too... and then the waiting for the 'guessing thread', and, and and......


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't wait to open Tillys (she can't open them herself she'll just look at it) it also means a week off from Christmas eve bare a few cat visits I get to spend the whole week with Tilly not done that since February before starting my buisness


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Judging by Holly's reaction to hers I doubt she will have any problem opening it!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Judging by Holly's reaction to hers I doubt she will have any problem opening it!


I wish Tilly would but she never has I could leave bags of treats on the floor n she wouldn't attempt to open them


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry @BlueJay am around, just busy adjusting to a new job and juggling all the kids social things at this time of year! Aware of last posting date and will have parcel sent out by then if I haven't already


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

evel-lin said:


> Sorry @BlueJay am around, just busy adjusting to a new job and juggling all the kids social things at this time of year! Aware of last posting date and will have parcel sent out by then if I haven't already


 Ah... we're now in the season of bluff and double-bluff... love it


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I find it harder waiting to hear if my recipient has received theirs, I would hate for it to go missing, not to arrive.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Judging by Holly's reaction to hers I doubt she will have any problem opening it!


Yeah we'll have no problems here either! Pheebs already ripped a bit of the paper off :Bag She was like "you said Santa had been, it's got my name on it, GIMME!"


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I would hate if my parcels didn't make it to their recipients, that is worse than waiting for parcels for my 2.

I would think the weather will slow deliveries this week.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> What do you think is worse? waiting for your dogs to arrive, or waiting for those you have posted to reach their destination?
> 
> Secret Santa the world of waiting





Tyton said:


> I'm not sure, It's great to see your 'recipient' with their parcels so you know they are there safely, but it's also exciting to receive one too... mind you, you then have another round of waiting until you can open the parcels! (and of course more waiting til you see pictures of your parcels being opened too... and then the waiting for the 'guessing thread', and, and and......


This ^^^^ 

And thats after the stress of picking gifts, wondering if you have brought the right things, or even brought enough ,..... makes you wonder how any of this can be enjoyable ..... and here we are, back year after year to do it all again :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> This ^^^^
> 
> And thats after the stress of picking gifts, wondering if you have brought the right things, or even brought enough ,..... makes you wonder how any of this can be enjoyable ..... and here we are, back year after year to do it all again :Hilarious


Haha it's my first one, and I'm SO EXCITED


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I think this must be my third or fourth SS on here now... I keep gaining a new dog each time too HAHAHA


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my 3rd year this year , Chip and I have enjoyed every minute of them all.
Chip enjoys them because he always gets a new something when I shop for them , that is apart from what he manages to find and steal lol


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I think this is my third year of running it  :Nailbiting


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think this is our 4th year doing secret santa. Apollo loves the present delivery and opening he gets soo excited. Though it does mean i have to hide the human presents and they cant go under the tree until christmas eve when the dog and cat get shut out the living room so they don't unwrap my daughters presents in the middle of the night :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Three days until last post date, everyone.
Any problems, don't forget to let me know. It's not fair if people miss out so I need warning to put together and post emergency parcels.
.....gonna be pissed if I have to send 20+ backups though


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> .gonna be pissed if I have to send 20+ backups though


If Chip some how happens to not get his for any reason, We do not want a replacement sent,
would rather the money went to whatever charity is chosen this year.
Chip does not go short and will still have parcels to open.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Three days until last post date, everyone.
> Any problems, don't forget to let me know. It's not fair if people miss out so I need warning to put together and post emergency parcels.
> .....gonna be pissed if I have to send 20+ backups though


Hopefully lots will turn up the next few days 

Can't imagine the weathers helped the last few days though, we haven't even had any letters !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> we haven't even had any letters !


Been the same here no mail at all, hopefully the snow won't stay around long I have been expecting a lot of parcels, 
Christmas presents and none have arrived yet


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Is it normal that some people taking part haven't been online for a month or longer?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ShibaPup said:


> Is it normal that some people taking part haven't been online for a month or longer?


I think there was a few last year the same. Hopefully the members not been seen are just busy, but it always makes me a bit nervous when they don't regularly post or join in on the thread as a large part of SS to me is the enjoyment and atmosphere we create whilst leading up to the big day


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> If Chip some how happens to not get his for any reason, We do not want a replacement sent,
> would rather the money went to whatever charity is chosen this year.
> Chip does not go short and will still have parcels to open.


Noooooooo ! Chip needs pressies purely cause he is so handsome !



Rosie64 said:


> Been the same here no mail at all, hopefully the snow won't stay around long I have been expecting a lot of parcels,
> Christmas presents and none have arrived yet


I don't mind no letters as they only contain bills anyway lol

My Christmas parcels should all be arriving tomorrow as sat all day Sunday ordering stuff and paid extra everywhere for 'named day delivery' - fingers crossed anyway! *note* brought SS Dog stuff ages ago, only just started shopping for family humans :Hilarious



ShibaPup said:


> Is it normal that some people taking part haven't been online for a month or longer?


Not normally  I think the thread as a whole has been a lot less chatty this year aswell.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Also, to add, I find it's hard to get to 'know' your chosen recipient if they never post which kind of detracts a bit from the fun


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I enjoy the threads - check the I have mine thread every day :Shy Seems strange to me to not get involved with the threads but they probably have a life, unlike myself! :Hilarious:Hilarious

Very exciting to see the doggies with their parcels! Waiting for a parcel and waiting to see your parcel is agonising!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Also, to add, I find it's hard to get to 'know' your chosen recipient if they never post which kind of detracts a bit from the fun


Very much so .... and people that keep their profile locked. Very hard to stalk ompus


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

ShibaPup said:


> I enjoy the threads - check the I have mine thread every day :Shy Seems strange to me to not get involved with the threads but they probably have a life, unlike myself! :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Very exciting to see the doggies with their parcels! Waiting for a parcel and waiting to see your parcel is agonising!


New rules for next year ..... anyone playing mustn't have a life 

Cause clearly quite a few us qualify for that straight away :Hilarious

:Bag


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Noooooooo ! Chip needs pressies purely cause he is so handsome !


Chip says Thank you very Woofly for the compliment










He would give nice slobbery kisses if he could:Hilarious


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Chip says Thank you very Woofly for the compliment
> 
> View attachment 336815


Swit swoo :Kiss


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> New rules for next year ..... anyone playing mustn't have a life
> 
> Cause clearly quite a few us qualify for that straight away :Hilarious
> 
> :Bag


:Hilarious :Hilarious

If you can't check in at least twenty times a day you don't qualify!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Chip says Thank you very Woofly for the compliment
> 
> View attachment 336815
> 
> ...


I've just noticed, chip wears his collar loose like Oscar .... rocking the medallion man look


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

ShibaPup said:


> I enjoy the threads - check the I have mine thread every day :Shy Seems strange to me to not get involved with the threads but they probably have a life, unlike myself! :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Very exciting to see the doggies with their parcels! Waiting for a parcel and waiting to see your parcel is agonising!


To me checking the SS threads regularly and contributing to them is all part of the fun of SS but then each to their own


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> :Hilarious :Hilarious
> 
> If you can't check in at least twenty times a day you don't qualify!


Ha-ha, I log in before I've even got out of bed and then again as soon as I get to work :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> I've just noticed, chip wears his collar loose like Oscar .... rocking the medallion man look


He only has a collar for his ID tag so only has it just tight enough so it doesn't fall off


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> To me checking the SS threads regularly and contributing to them is all part of the fun of SS but then each to their own


You're right ... but to be fair, I've been a bit lapse myself in posting on here several times a day this year *will make more effort to annoy people next year*


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Me and Ted are still eagerly awaiting ours. Poor little lambneeds some major cheering up as he’s been so poorly lately :Sorry


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> He only has a collar for his ID tag so only has it just tight enough so it doesn't fall off


Same here and we leave them on in the house so collars are loose so they could pull them off if they got caught on something, not that there is anything for them to catch themselves on ..... but covering every angle !


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

AmyRedd said:


> Me and Ted are still eagerly awaiting ours. Poor little lambneeds some major cheering up as he's been so poorly lately :Sorry


Sorry he has been poorly hope he is on the mend now


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Sorry he has been poorly hope he is on the mend now


Thank you Rosie. Fingers crossed he seems a little better tonight but he's been groomed and it's made it more apparent how skinny he is! Hopefully he'll be getting fattened up over Christmas..... while I try to achieve the opposite for myself


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

AmyRedd said:


> Me and Ted are still eagerly awaiting ours. Poor little lambneeds some major cheering up as he's been so poorly lately :Sorry


Can't wait to see what he thinks of it all !



AmyRedd said:


> Thank you Rosie. Fingers crossed he seems a little better tonight but he's been groomed and it's made it more apparent how skinny he is! Hopefully he'll be getting fattened up over Christmas..... while I try to achieve the opposite for myself


Lots of extra good things in order for Ted over Christmas then. And you too ... worry about it after Christmas, that's what I tell myself after I shove the second mince pie in lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

AmyRedd said:


> Thank you Rosie. Fingers crossed he seems a little better tonight but he's been groomed and it's made it more apparent how skinny he is! Hopefully he'll be getting fattened up over Christmas..... while I try to achieve the opposite for myself


Good glad to hear he is improving, At 67 I have given up worrying about my little ( HUGE )middle age spread especially at Christmas


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Eagerly waiting for our box, hope it arrives soon! 

I am rather worried about the fact that so many aren't really joining in.... :Nailbiting


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Eagerly waiting for our box, hope it arrives soon!


Same here, I am sure they will turn up soon  last post date not past yet so plenty of time yet
It is a shame not many are as active as usual on the SS threads


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Westie Mum said:


> Can't wait to see what he thinks of it all !
> 
> Lots of extra good things in order for Ted over Christmas then. And you too ... worry about it after Christmas, that's what I tell myself after I shove the second mince pie in lol


He loves upwrapping everyone's presents last year so I'm sure he'll be estatic to get a box all to himself!

Haha luckily I'm not keen on mince pies but have just polished off a huge bowl of one of those baked cheese and cider things with a load of bread  (OH did help)



Rosie64 said:


> Good glad to hear he is improving, At 67 I have given up worrying about my little ( HUGE )middle age spread especially at Christmas


I never really thought about it till this year! Although having been a student so long this is probably the first year I can afford food :Hilarious


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

His Naughtyness scolding me for not being on the SS thread! I'm sorry guys! Christmas is going to be somewhat different in the Oliver household this year.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just seen how many dogs have yet to receive their parcels. Let's hope lots arrive within the next week. :Nailbiting


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just seen that a few people haven't posted since August and September. Let's hope they are still lurking.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> Christmas is going to be somewhat different in the Oliver household this year


Different ?



Sairy said:


> Just seen how many dogs have yet to receive their parcels. Let's hope lots arrive within the next week. :Nailbiting


There's still 2 more days to officially post so not panicking yet, although after a flurry of parcels last week, this weeks been quiet so far - definitely putting it down to the weather !



Sairy said:


> Just seen that a few people haven't posted since August and September. Let's hope they are still lurking.


Well let's hope they are least send their parcels out and acknowledge they've received theirs - hopefully receiving theirs will be a reminder they've joined


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry if anyone thinks I’ve been inactive! I’m still stalking the SS threads regularly, I’ve just not had a lot of time to actually post


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Sairy said:


> Just seen that a few people haven't posted since August and September. Let's hope they are still lurking.


I wondered about that too. My first year taking part so not sure if this is normal. There is still plenty of time though.



BlueJay said:


> Three days until last post date, everyone.
> Any problems, don't forget to let me know. It's not fair if people miss out so I need warning to put together and post emergency parcels.
> .....gonna be pissed if I have to send 20+ backups though


Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it happens every year, there's usually a sudden influx of parcels arriving after the last posting date. The snow wont have helped either


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Still waiting for our parcels, so excited!  (the dogs are too  )
I have been checking the threads most days, just been busy with work


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I even had a secret santa paws dream last night  think I'm a little excited! :Hilarious


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> Different ?
> 
> There's still 2 more days to officially post so not panicking yet, although after a flurry of parcels last week, this weeks been quiet so far - definitely putting it down to the weather !
> 
> Well let's hope they are least send their parcels out and acknowledge they've received theirs - hopefully receiving theirs will be a reminder they've joined


Yes, Oliver is going to be staying with a friend :'( as I am off to Canada to spend Xmas with my sister and her partner.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry I've been a bit lax in posting; do check in most days, but real life a bit chaotic for me and the boys at the moment. No-one is to worry though as all SS presents were 'sorted' a while back (like others I haven't had a chance to do the human ones, but the dogs are all done  ) Christmas seems to have sneaked up a bit though - one minute it's August and I'm all excited, next moment it's next week and not a thing has been done


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

I was smug at how organised I was but then left the unwrapped parcel and presents sitting on the side for ages. The Christmas wrapping fairy never appeared to do it for me though :Shifty


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Still patiently waiting for ours to arrive.

Don't understand how anyone can't check the threads at least 10 times a day to see who's pressies have arrived


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Still patiently waiting for ours to arrive.
> 
> Don't understand how anyone can't check the threads at least 10 times a day to see who's pressies have arrived


 We're too busy staking out our letter box looking for our own arriving


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> Yes, Oliver is going to be staying with a friend :'( as I am off to Canada to spend Xmas with my sister and her partner.


Ohhhh lucky you ! I'm sure Oliver will have a great time on his little holiday with your friend too


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I’ve literally had about 20+ parcels arrive today (did all my shopping online on Sunday during the snow) but nothing for Poppy today ..... have stopped peering through the letterbox now, it’s too cold :Hilarious


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought the parcel I picked up this morning might have been it...... No such luck, should have known really as it didn't have captain ginger written on the "missed parcel" card.....


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> I've literally had about 20+ parcels arrive today (did all my shopping online on Sunday during the snow) but nothing for Poppy today


Same here all the parcels I have been waiting for turned up this morning but none for Chip 
but I have at least got all the stuff now for my box for the rescue I am donating too


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Same here all the parcels I have been waiting for turned up this morning but none for Chip
> but I have at least got all the stuff now for my box for the rescue I am donating too


I've just had another 2 big boxes arrive (not for Poppy) so think they are working late to try and clear the backlog !


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash was on my naughty list this morning so I threatened him his parcel would have to be sent back! 

Little sod barked at the postman through my window and tore my blinds down at the same time! :Rage They've cleanly snapped in places so had to order another one this afternoon!  They was only a little over a month old to begin with.

Wouldn't mind, but he NEVER barks at the postman usually.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've told you all before, squad... Solve the postman issue by capturing one of your own to use when necessary


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I've told you all before, squad... Solve the postman issue by capturing one of your own to use when necessary


 Where did you capture him?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash was on my naughty list this morning so I threatened him his parcel would have to be sent back!
> 
> Little sod barked at the postman through my window and tore my blinds down at the same time! :Rage They've cleanly snapped in places so had to order another one this afternoon!  They was only a little over a month old to begin with.
> 
> Wouldn't mind, but he NEVER barks at the postman usually.


Oops !

Clearly the postman needed telling off for only bringing one parcel so far when you are waiting for two!



BlueJay said:


> I've told you all before, squad... Solve the postman issue by capturing one of your own to use when necessary


Oooooh now where do we order one of those from *gets credit card out*

Nice looking version you got there @BlueJay


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Oooooh now where do we order one of those from *gets credit card out*
> 
> Nice looking version you got there @BlueJay


I mean... He'll do


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Where did you capture him?


Step One:
Replace letterbox with bear trap


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

And even better he is clearly a dog man .... well even if he wasn’t before, he has no choice now with your gang lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Solve the postman issue by capturing one of your own to use when necessary


None of my postmen look like that lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> None of my postmen look like that lol


Mine neither.......


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry if I am one of them. I have been really busy.
I am off work for the next week though, so hopefully I will remember this thread.
I have been reading bits of the thread though.


BlueJay said:


> I've told you all before, squad... Solve the postman issue by capturing one of your own to use when necessary


Got one in my family. My sister's husband is a postman.
Still missing a parcel which was due on the 9th. Plus one which was due in November. I am really having bad luck with parcels this year!.
Plus half my family work for Hermes. So I'm sorted


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

VickynHolly said:


> Plus half my family work for Hermes. So I'm sorted


Pfffft I've sat all day waiting for Hermes :Banghead

Our guy left, the new woman is rubbish.

Dpd arrived, postman came, yodel came (twice!) but no sign of Hermes which is bad when I've paid for a named day delivery services so now have to sort out getting the extra cost back.

I know we've had bad weather but tracking says courier received this morning and all the snow has been rained away so no issues delivering now.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Pfffft I've sat all day waiting for Hermes :Banghead
> 
> Our guy left, the new woman is rubbish.
> 
> ...


Oh dear. I do hope you get your parcel.
Sounds like the new girl needs more training.
I am waiting for a parcel too, was due on the 9th!  No idea which company it is coming with. Brought it through amazon.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Mine neither.......


Nor mine....


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

There's money to be made here...
RENT A POSTMAN
GOT A NICE FACE AND CARRIES DOG SNACKS


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> RENT A POSTMAN
> GOT A NICE FACE AND CARRIES DOG SNACKS


Do you do pensioner discounts


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And low-income discounts?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> There's money to be made here...
> RENT A POSTMAN
> GOT A NICE FACE AND CARRIES DOG SNACKS


Do we get free postage? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> I mean... He'll do


I bet you love it when he says he's got a package for you


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder if today is the day.......


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I really do need to get on with things and stop checking in on the SS threads to see who has a parcel!

I missed the post today and when I checked there was a bundle of stuff on the floor, sadly no missed delivery card. Someone did have a chew on a Christmas card that arrived though.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io and Fsmo are eagerly waiting... Bigby is all smug  its Fsmos first Christmas


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Well last posting date is tomorrow so we should see plenty early next week, fingers crossed !


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Well last posting date is tomorrow so we should see plenty early next week, fingers crossed !


Fingers and toes crossed! Very excited


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully no one will end up not receiving this year, it has happened in the past


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Hopefully no one will end up not receiving this year, it has happened in the past


Oh .... I don't remember that, really ? That's not nice


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh .... I don't remember that, really ? That's not nice


Parcels were sent but never arrived


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Things easily get lost in the post if you use the Post Office at this time of year. They take on a lot of temporary staff who get very little training and aren't CRB checked. It's very easy to nick stuff if you're that way inclined.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> None of my postmen look like that lol


Nor mine. The guy yesterday greeted me with a face like a slapped arse! :Hilarious



Sairy said:


> I bet you love it when he says he's got a package for you


Or when he announces he has a 'special delivery' 



Rosie64 said:


> Parcels were sent but never arrived


I remember that.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Things easily get lost in the post if you use the Post Office at this time of year.


Yes I know, I have had many an Item go missing at this time of year over the years


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> Parcels were sent but never arrived


Oh hang on I do remember - I think it was Troy ? But I was never sure if it arrived or not in the end as his owner vanished off the forum for a short while.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> Things easily get lost in the post if you use the Post Office at this time of year. They take on a lot of temporary staff who get very little training and aren't CRB checked. It's very easy to nick stuff if you're that way inclined.


We've always been fairly ok with our post tbh ... although I am waiting for my son's 'days of the week' pants to show up. If someone's stolen them, they'd be very disappointed  And no, I don't know why a grown man wants pants with Monday, Tuesday etc written on them but it's a Christmas tradition - he gets the matching socks aswell :Hilarious


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> I don't know why a grown man wants pants with Monday, Tuesday etc written on them but it's a Christmas tradition - he gets the matching socks aswell :Hilarious


I do the same with my grown up Grandson he loves them lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> I do the same with my grown up Grandson he loves them lol


Lol - weird the non cool things they love !

2 or 3 years ago I didn't buy them. Thought he was getting a bit too old for them (he's 24 now) . He sulked all day


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Last day for posting. 

Dogs, get your elves sorted!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm desperately trying to get Christmassy now.... Beau came with me to choose the tree last night. Ihad to drive past the tree nursery to get to dog training so thought - take the van to fit the tree in; take Beau for company, but then had one male dog in a pen with lots and lots of trees.... and regretted my decision!! The only one he tried to lift his leg against was, thankfully, the one I'd already chosen to buy, but there were a couple of hairy moments!

Lots of fusses then from the staff at the pay desk and I offered the boys could come with carts next year and help out for charity


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm still waiting for 3 Amazon deliveries and a SS parcel. Doorbell went first thing but sadly it was a present for OH. Bit concerned about the Amazon ones, last year I ordered a stair gate and the fast delivery thing. Was in all day, no delivery, checked the tracking at 7pm and it said failed delivery, attempted but no one home! No card through the door, no cars down the street either. It's made me a bit nervy now. 

Last posting day today for SS, should be lots arriving the next few days!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

** * * * * SANTA PAWS IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT * * * * *
*
If any of you have still not received anything by *20th December*, send me a pm stating so to allow me to sort out emergency packages.​Those of you that I'm already talking to about posting etc, is all good. 
Most of you are fine, your posts are either waiting or on the way already 
Nobody will miss out, do not worry. 
All will be well.​


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Biffo said:


> I'm still waiting for 3 Amazon deliveries and a SS parcel. Doorbell went first thing but sadly it was a present for OH. Bit concerned about the Amazon ones, last year I ordered a stair gate and the fast delivery thing. Was in all day, no delivery, checked the tracking at 7pm and it said failed delivery, attempted but no one home! No card through the door, no cars down the street either. It's made me a bit nervy now.
> 
> Last posting day today for SS, should be lots arriving the next few days!


I hate waiting for things to come by post  I'm also one of those people who wants to know immediately if the recipient has received whatever I've sent. I'm waiting on an SS parcel and 2 parcels from Amazon (one is a DVD which is being released on Monday). I want the stuff I've ordered now!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I think we are still missing a few photos of arrived parcels  I know Firedog was posting one once they all arrived but there’s still a few more missing :Watching

We all like to see the dogs with their parcels 

*takes nagging hat off*


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> I think we are still missing a few photos of arrived parcels  I know Firedog was posting one once they all arrived but there's still a few more missing :Watching
> 
> We all like to see the dogs with their parcels
> 
> *takes nagging hat off*


I agree, personally I don't relax properly until I know every one has their parcels, 
I worry more about others getting theirs than I do about us getting ours


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I think we are still missing a few photos of arrived parcels  I know Firedog was posting one once they all arrived but there's still a few more missing :Watching
> 
> We all like to see the dogs with their parcels
> 
> *takes nagging hat off*


Give me a chance, been working all day, then refereeing dog's dinnertime. Have a bare wonky tree I need to somehow straighten up (bit tricky doing it on your own with only a nosey Samuel to 'help'). Will get a pic when there's slightly less chaos (won't keep you waiting too long, promise x)


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tyton said:


> Will get a pic when there's slightly less chaos (won't keep you waiting too long, promise x)


Wasn't meaning any one in particular just a general statement, I am sure Samuel Will help get the tree straight in his own way lol


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> Give me a chance, been working all day, then refereeing dog's dinnertime. Have a bare wonky tree I need to somehow straighten up (bit tricky doing it on your own with only a nosey Samuel to 'help'). Will get a pic when there's slightly less chaos (won't keep you waiting too long, promise x)


How is Samuel getting in your way. I thought he was wrapping himself in cardboard and sending himself to Poppy  don't tell me he changed his mind, she's very excited 

And no, wasn't nagging anyone in particular, just general cause I like to nag :Hilarious

And yay, you got your tree !! Better than tinsel poops


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Got our this morning but will take pics later as we have a bit of chaos this morning! Love seeing the pics of dogs & their parcels.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Still waiting patiently here...we normally have ours by now so a little worried but I worry about everything so it's probably unfounded :Bag


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I think we are still missing a few photos of arrived parcels  I know Firedog was posting one once they all arrived but there's still a few more missing :Watching
> 
> We all like to see the dogs with their parcels
> 
> *takes nagging hat off*


Am uploading our photos tonight as we're at my mums for her birthday so i can use her computer. It's not letting me attach photos from my phone, it uploads them but then just gives the option to delete and not add to post


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

No parcels again today :Nailbiting


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Still waiting patiently here...we normally have ours by now so a little worried but I worry about everything so it's probably unfounded :Bag





AmyRedd said:


> No parcels again today :Nailbiting


Fingers crossed there will be a fluffy of the last parcels early next week !

Still waiting on Poppy's too but not panicking yet ! I've still myself got human family parcels to send out :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Still waiting patiently here...we normally have ours by now so a little worried but I worry about everything so it's probably unfounded :Bag


Me too :Nailbiting


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Fingers crossed there will be a fluffy of the last parcels early next week !
> 
> Still waiting on Poppy's too but not panicking yet ! I've still myself got human family parcels to send out :Shamefullyembarrased


 I'm the same...one dog parcel still to arrive and all the human ones still to send lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Still waiting patiently here...we normally have ours by now so a little worried but I worry about everything so it's probably unfounded :Bag


I won't get worried until the end of next week. Hopefully next week they will all arrive


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Still waiting... it's for the last of my Christmas shopping for OH, and Nellies SS. After Bluejays cryptic message I spent a bit of time thinking and trying and looking at old SS threads and am no nearer to figuring out what she meant!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Still waiting... it's for the last of my Christmas shopping for OH, and Nellies SS. After Bluejays cryptic message I spent a bit of time thinking and trying and looking at old SS threads and am no nearer to figuring out what she meant!


I think, if there's any issues with posting, or any worries about folks vanishing/delaying BlueJay has been chatting via PM so I presume she has inside knowledge of most of us who haven't received....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> I'm the same...one dog parcel still to arrive and all the human ones still to send lol


It's all about getting the priorities right


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Biffo said:


> Still waiting... it's for the last of my Christmas shopping for OH, and Nellies SS. After Bluejays cryptic message I spent a bit of time thinking and trying and looking at old SS threads and am no nearer to figuring out what she meant!


We're meant to PM bluejay or her brother (whoever sent us our SS dogs) once our recipient's parcels are posted. So she would know if someones parcel is on it's way


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> We're meant to PM bluejay or her brother (whoever sent us our SS dogs) once our recipient's parcels are posted. So she would know if someones parcel is on it's way


Are we?????


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks who's figured out his secret Santa present was hidden in the spare room  He's gonna be like this now until he opens it


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Are we?????


I'm sure that's what we did previous years so assumed we should this year so they know who's is on it's way especially when we get close to final sending date


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> We're meant to PM bluejay or her brother (whoever sent us our SS dogs) once our recipient's parcels are posted. So she would know if someones parcel is on it's way


I didn't know that, I have been doing it for 3 years now and have never done that bluejay is always saying NOT to say when we have posted


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I didn't know that, I have been doing it for 3 years now and have never done that bluejay is always saying NOT to say when we have posted


Yeh dont tell everyone else. She always says don't post on the thread when you've sent. but i had it in my head to let bluejay or whoever was running know when I've sent so they know it's on it's way incase the recipient is worried


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rosie64 said:


> I didn't know that, I have been doing it for 3 years now and have never done that bluejay is always saying NOT to say when we have posted


I just checked it was something from the first SSP I did in 2014 when (canine k9 and indiandpuppy) were running it. I've just always done the same every year since :Hilarious

'Please be aware that all gifts need to be sent out by first week of December to ensure everyone has gifts. Do not post here when you have sent, if you have sent PM either me or Indiandpuppy to tell us.' 

www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-paws-2014-i-have-received.385488/


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> I just checked it was something from the first SSP I did in 2014 when (canine k9 and indiandpuppydog) were running it. I've just always done the same every year since :Hilarious


Aaaah that explains it lol I didn't start doing it until 2015


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Fingers crossed today brings a few parcels for people


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Last few doggles now woooo!


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

No parcels for any of mine yet, getting worried :Nailbiting


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Spidei said:


> No parcels for any of mine yet, getting worried :Nailbiting


Horrible waiting isn't it - hopefully they will arrive soon !


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Spidei said:


> No parcels for any of mine yet, getting worried :Nailbiting


Your lot are under control, fear not


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Stalking delivery people today. Hermes man came, was sure it was for Dex, nope just something else I'd forgotten I ordered!!!


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Well I’ve not received any kind of parcel for days! Something dire is going on with the post round here


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Still nothing here for Missy & Ty either.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

All is well children; behind the scenes happenings have been... happening.
Postal disasters notwithstanding, everyone will have their presents by the end of the week.
Smashing


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

What happened to rockdot? I noticed in the other thread they've been removed!  I guess they didn't let you know until last minute they couldn't play anymore @BlueJay


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> What happened to rockdot? I noticed in the other thread they've been removed!  I guess they didn't let you know until last minute they couldn't play anymore @BlueJay


Still there, just sneakily hidden. Cannot get in contact so no confirmation as to if they've received, though I'm 97% sure they will have.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Still there, just sneakily hidden. Cannot get in contact so no confirmation as to if they've received, though I'm 97% sure they will have.


You did a good job of hiding them! :Hilarious

I hope they at least stop by for the opening thread and post pics.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I hope they at least stop by for the opening thread and post pics.


And that they've sent out their two parcels in return or we will have two doggies with none


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> And that they've sent out their two parcels in return or we will have two doggies with none


BlueJay said all parcels were on the way. But I'm assuming as contact hasn't been made with rockdot that BlueJay might have had to step in to help


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> BlueJay said all parcels were on the way. But I'm assuming as contact hasn't been made with rockdot that BlueJay might have had to step in to help


I hope not  I did offer to send some money if this ended up happening so I very much hope that @BlueJay isn't being just too nice and not saying anything.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I hope not  I did offer to send some money if this ended up happening so I very much hope that @BlueJay isn't being just too nice and not saying anything.


Yes, I was happy to forfeit our present if this ended up being the case and just allowing the money to all go towards whatever chosen charity is decided. Mine hardly go without so could just share with Cash


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes, I was happy to forfeit our present if this ended up being the case and just allowing the money to all go towards whatever chosen charity is decided. Mine hardly go without so could just share with Cash


That's very nice of you  let's just hope we are both wrong though !


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm really enjoying all the close up photos of the dogs.

My Amazon parcels have all arrived, and I'm wrapped up and organised. Just need to post a card or 2 and hope it makes it in time.

I think there is maybe only 2 or 3 parcels left to arrive? Fingers crossed they arrive.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Biffo said:


> I'm really enjoying all the close up photos of the dogs.
> 
> My Amazon parcels have all arrived, and I'm wrapped up and organised. Just need to post a card or 2 and hope it makes it in time.
> 
> I think there is maybe only 2 or 3 parcels left to arrive? Fingers crossed they arrive.


I love seeing the dogs with their parcels, they are all so excited 

Yep, just two parcels left to be delivered - Missy & Ty and Ted. Fingers crossed for today!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> I love seeing the dogs with their parcels, they are all so excited


ALL?.... except for my three miserable sods....  I'm getting really excited to see openings... not long to go now  
(plus fingers crossed for the last 2 parcels to arrive safely)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo keeps going over to where I've put his parcel, staring hard at it, then at me, then sitting ever so nicely with one paw slightly raised  

Not long to wait now!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Tyton said:


> ALL?.... except for my three miserable sods....  I'm getting really excited to see openings... not long to go now
> (plus fingers crossed for the last 2 parcels to arrive safely)


Well in my fantasy they were all excited .... Lucy doesnt do happy either 



Animallover26 said:


> Bungo keeps going over to where I've put his parcel, staring hard at it, then at me, then sitting ever so nicely with one paw slightly raised
> 
> Not long to wait now!


Awww how cute is he!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Westie Mum said:


> Well in my fantasy they were all excited .... Lucy doesnt do happy either
> 
> *Awww how cute is he!*


Very, I've had to move the box because he is making it very difficult for me to keep it sealed until Christmas Day!

Any news about the final two doggies yet?


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> Any news about the final two doggies yet?


Just waiting for Ted's postman now I believe


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Bungo keeps going over to where I've put his parcel, staring hard at it, then at me, then sitting ever so nicely with one paw slightly raised


Chip knows his is in my wardrobe and keeps disappearing into the bedroom where I find him sat with his nose on the wardrobe door letting out little whining noises


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just been looking at pics from previous secret Santa's and now I'm ridiculously excited! Can't believe I have to wait until Monday. I did suggest to my OH that we let Holly open her SS on Christmas Eve, but it went down like a lead balloon!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> I hope not  I did offer to send some money if this ended up happening so I very much hope that @BlueJay isn't being just too nice and not saying anything.


I've offered too.....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Is the guessing thread up yet?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Is the guessing thread up yet?


Not yet, I think maybe Bluejay is waiting for all to post on 'let it rip' first possibly, but I too am itching to start guessing


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I know 2 of mine. ..was pretty sure about the third.....till I realised that person wasn't even playing SS this year whoops!


----------

